# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 8( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## احتاجك..

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ


نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات 


وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط


وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 




كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


- يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة
بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص
- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع 
- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد 
- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 

وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع




وفقكن الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## غرورعبدالله

:Smile:  

بنات ابا جلابيات حلووخ للاعراس .. كويتيه او مغربيه او حتى اماراتيه

----------


## NseeM ElShaRG

مسا\صباح الخير

بغيت اوراق الكب كيك اللي نفس اللي فالصووره






واغراض تزيين الكيك مثل الوروود والقلووب والاشكال الصغيره

اللي تقدر توفرهن لي او تخبرني وين اقدر احصلهن .. فالعين

----------


## ام هاني ونودي

> مسا\صباح الخير
> 
> بغيت اوراق الكب كيك اللي نفس اللي فالصووره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نفس الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## موزوه22

بغيت جلابيات دانتيل كم طويل والقطع ساده إلي أسعارهم من 30إلى 45

----------


## بنت الدار1992

لوو سمحتوو ربيعتي طالبة تيشيرت نفس هذاا  واناا اباا اعرف الموضوع الي طالبة منه عسب اباا اطلب اوو ابااه بسرعه لاني مسافرة اسبوع اليااي

----------


## حصر الحلا 87

مرحبا بغيت من منظم الشنط 
بس تكون من الشنطتين الحجم الكبير والصغير 

انا اشتريت من تاجره قبل باسم اميره الحلوات 


اللي عندها بليز الخاص ضروري وبسرعه

----------


## السيليه

مرحبا تاجرات اريد عبايه قصات غريبه ويكون السعر معقول

----------


## لمعة خرز

> مرحبا تاجرات اريد عبايه قصات غريبه ويكون السعر معقول


وانا بعد ابا عبايات بقصات بسعر رخيص ما ابا شي مبالغ فيه

----------


## sola

مرحبـآ ،،

خوآتي من فترة شفت موضوع آسآور ( خيوط فيهن هآ العرآيس )



بس ضيعت الموضوع ،، ومآ آذكـر نك التـآجرة !

يآ ليت اللي عندهـآ رآبط الموضوع ،، اتحطـه اهنيـه !

وتسلمووون ،،

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي منظم الشنطة اللي هو برست لايت باللييت 6 حبات على شرط التاجره من ابوظبي بمر عليها باجر او بعده للضرووووورة القصوى 





ويكووون ب40 رهم لا غير 

واذا في تاجره تقدر توفره لي بدوون تحويل بنكي ماعندي مانع ويكون عندي الاربعاااء للضروووووووورة

----------


## شموخيه حيل

مرحبااااااااااا...


بغيت حد يوفر لي زبدة الجسم شرات اللي بالصوره وبنكهااااااات ثااانيه ...

----------


## أم_حمدة

بغيت سكارفات شيفون مبطنه

مااااابي اي نوع ثاني 

العرض وارين و ربع

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

بغيت جهاز تنظيم الرضعات حق البيبي
تاجره كانت تبيعه
ياليت تساعدوني ضروري

----------


## شموخيه حيل

وبغيت شنط بس سيرهن يكونن سلاسل شرات اللي بالصوره وبسعر مناااااااااااااسب

----------


## سيدرة

مرحبا تاجرات اريد عبايه قصات غريبه ويكون السعر معقول

----------


## ام توتو 20

بليييز ابي قمصان حلوة حق السفر 
جنزات وياليت مقاس كبير شوي يعني لارج تقريبا الجنزات

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا حمام زيت بس ريحته تثبت ف الشعر ويكون اوكي^^
بسرعه لاني بسافر واباه وياي

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت لينك التاجره الي اتبيع سوالف الحلويات
بغيت منهاكيس الكريمه كانت اتبيعه ب 40

----------


## أم_حمدة

بغيت سكارفات شيفون مبطنه

مااااابي اي نوع ثاني 

العرض وارين و ربع

----------


## أحلى ملك

*مبروك الملف الجديد ^^


وابا بلوزاااات طويييلة لييين الركبة 

قماشتها واسعة وفضفاضة 

ثلث كم او كم كامل 

ما ابا استرتشات تلزق بالجسم 

ومشكورات يا الغاليات*

----------


## hamda.liwaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله


خواتي التاجرات الي تبيع ستكرات الحنا 

انا اريد اشتري 

بس التوصيل مب عن طريق شركه توصيل لانهم وايد يتاخرون

اذا التاجره في ابوظبي اوكي 

اذامن بوظبي او مب في ابوظبي عن طريق صندوق البريد والدفع الانصاري او عن طريق مصرف ابوظبي الاسلامي بحول عن طريق التلفون


ومشكورات خواتي

----------


## m-zoon

خواتي بغيت تاجرة 

تبيع كريم أو لوشن لليد + مرطب لازالة السواد من الشفايف

----------


## السيليه

مرحبا تاجرات اريد عبايه قصات غريبه ويكون السعر معقول


اكرررررررررر الطلب

----------


## نوراسلام

السلام عليكم خواتي 
اريد مكسرات جديدة
واريد بلوزات طويلة من الشيفون وتكون مبطنة وكم طويل او ثلثي 
بأسعار معقولة 
بسرررررررعة

----------


## عشقي اجرام

هلا ..

ابا جلابيات قطن ...



اللي عندها ع الخااص .. بس بسرعه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت سوع >> اللون اخضر ~ 

تحت الـ 500 ~

----------


## امونة2006

بنات شحالكم 
في تاجرة تبيع جلبيات مناسبات ب 200 او 250 الي يعرفها يطرش لي رابط موضوعها ضروري

----------


## غلايH

انا بغيت لو فيه تاجرة تبيع الحلويات مال ايام زمان ولو فيه حد يبيع اطقم قمصان وتنانير تخبرني ع الخاص

----------


## بزنس كارد

ابا دخون عود بس ابا اجرب قبل لا اشتري وبدفع قيمة التوصيل لكن ما ابا بدون ما اجرب
خذت وايد وتم عندي وفيه بعض البنات ماقصرن طرشن لي عينات بس الروايح ما اتم ومب خنينه

----------


## m-zoon

خواتي بغيت لوشن ريحته هبال + مرطب للشفايف االلي يزيل السواد من الشفايف

----------


## sola

خوآتي ،، بغيت استرجآآت قطن ( آلوآن سـآده )

بس يآليت السآيز يكون XL ،، مآبغي فري سآيز لآنه مآينآسبني  :Frown: 

بليز اللي عندهآ طلبي اتطرشلي رسـآله ،، 

في انتظآركم ،،

----------


## عيووووون

اريد اعرف منو التاجره اللي تبيع بضاعه متنوعه من شنط ونعول وفساتين من تايلند والصين وهونج
كونج

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> مرحبـآ ،،
> 
> خوآتي من فترة شفت موضوع آسآور ( خيوط فيهن هآ العرآيس )
> 
> 
> 
> بس ضيعت الموضوع ،، ومآ آذكـر نك التـآجرة !
> 
> يآ ليت اللي عندهـآ رآبط الموضوع ،، اتحطـه اهنيـه !
> ...




مييييي تووووووووووو ابا بعد  :55:

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ومـنو تبيـع غتر الماركاااااااااات ؟؟

بليـز اللي عندها اباهن قبـل السبت !!

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

شموووووع معطرة

----------


## مسايا غاليري

اللي عندها جلابيات للبيت اطرشلي عالخاص .. بس بشرط ما يكونن جاهزات .. اباهن تفصيل او تصميم التاجره مثلا .. وابا فيهن قصات ..بس مابغيهن غاليات قوم بو 1000 @[email protected] لاني ابا حق يلسة البيت بس ابغي فيهن قصات نفس قصات العبي يعني اذا عرفتوا قصدي كيف  :Smile: 

وبغيت بجامات الكم طويل والقطن ناعم مب غليظ وبأسعار معقوله غير مبالغ فيها رجاءا

----------


## حلم الأحلام

انا من ليبيا 
وطالبة مسكة كريستال فخمة لعروسة

مدفع الورد

منظم الاكسسريز

منظم الاحذية

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي اعرف وين التاجره اللي اسمها توته الحلوه 

اتبيع دخون 
كل حد يمدح دخونها

وينها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شـوق الامارات

مطلوووب باسرع وقت بخور اللبان للبيت يفضل عماني :Smile:

----------


## لولي لولي

خواتي ابا حد يسوي زفات بدون مووسيقى اسلامية ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## الحلا مبتلنها

خواتي "اباه قطع لي تشل الشعر في وحده تبيعه ب 35 درهم "

بليززز بسرعه

منو للي عندهااا

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

سااعااااااااااااااات خضر اقل من 500

----------


## ميثانه فنانه

بغيت الملال الاحجام المربعه والمدوره عند ام كاكي ضروري جدا لو سمحتوا

----------


## شيما325

*عرسي قريب وبغيت شنط للزهبه ... تكون عرايسيه وطقم وااحد ....*

----------


## ČlassƔ ĻadƔ

بغيت غشاوي

----------


## حـور العين

بغيت اسم التاجرة اللي تكتب كلام على الورود..

----------


## فطومه الحلوه

بغيت حرمه تيي البيت في راك تبيع جلابيات البيت

او اللي عندها ارقام حريم تعرفهم تطرش لي الرقم ع الخاص بشرط يكونوا من راك

----------


## أم ظبايه

بغيت توزيعات تكون راقيه وروعه حق ولادتي بلييييز

----------


## miss_sweety

ما عليكم امر بغيت اعرف وين يبيعون فنايل و غتر ماركات .......او اي تاجره اتبيع ؟؟

بليييز ....

----------


## nuara111

خواااتي بليز أبغي كفرات ipod apple touch ضروري ما عليكن أمر ..

----------


## أم حمدان 7

خواتي "اباه قطع لي تشل الشعر في وحده تبيعه ب 35 درهم "

بليززز بسرعه

منو للي عندهااا

----------


## عيون المها 09

مرحبا بنااات بغيت ضروري رابط لفوفو الي تبيع قطع مع شيل والي اتبيع القلم السحري للمتزوجااات بلييييز

----------


## شمخاويه

خواتي بغيت طقم منز وشنطة يكون راااااااااااقي وحلو ولونه فوشي

اذا ماشي فوشي مب شرط المهم يكون مميز وغير عن اللي نشوفه في البيبي شوب

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي وحده تسوي توقيع راقي على مستوى فديتكم

----------


## galb._.5lly

اريد توزيعات اقلام حبر منو تسوي وكيف شكل اقلامها 

الي متوفر عندها اطرشلي صورة الاقلام

بس ماريد قلم الاذكار لان التوزيعات لديانات مختلفة

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا مسك يكون اوكي وما يسبب حساسية

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا 
من التاجره اللي تبيع مفارش النفاس للام والمولود
ضروري بسرعه عالخاص

----------


## احتاجك..

بغيت جاكيتات دلع ويدفوون^^

----------


## ساجدة أزهري

ابقي مانيكال للبيع ويكون السعر مناسب

----------


## أحلى ملك

> *
> 
> 
> وابا بلوزاااات طويييلة لييين الركبة 
> 
> قماشتها واسعة وفضفاضة 
> 
> ثلث كم او كم كامل 
> 
> ...



أكرررررررررررر

----------


## ام المزيون

عـــــلاقة الطرابيش

----------


## بدر زمانها

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا مرة شفت عصير يخفض الوزن عصير من هوليود من كثرت مواضيع نسيت من تاجرة لى تبيع وين مكان موضوع ياريت حد يرد على

----------


## GirLysh

يالغاااااالياااات 

شفت تاحره تبيع كواية البخار ماحيد شو اسمها اظن Tobi 
بس ماعرف شو اسم التاااجره للاسف مااحفظت الموضوع =(

----------


## فديت الضحكه

الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لي 
*قارمن نوفي 715* 
*وهو عبارة عن جهاز ملاحه وماجلان*
*واللي تقدر توفره تراسلني على الخاص* 
*بقولها الموصفات* 
*واريد خلال الاسبوع الياي*
*واللي تقدر توفره افضل انها تكون من بوظبي*

*والشكر*

----------


## مناكير فوشية

بغيت وحدة تطلبلي من الصين  :Smile:

----------


## Pearly Gurl

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بنات منو تقدر توفر لي هالقطعه:





وهني بعد ماتنثني:


بليز اللي تبيعها او تقدر توفرها لي تطرش لي ع الخاص..
أو ع الاقل تخبروني وين ممكن احصلها =(


اختكم,
بيرلي

----------


## A & M

خواتي التاجرات

*بغيت توزيعات للعرس 200 او 250 حبه واشياء حلوه والسعر معقوله*

ياريت تراسلوني تعبت وادور مواضيع

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا 
اللي يقدر يتواصل مع التاجره (ام ررريم)
يخبرها تمسح رسايلها لانها ممتلئه
واريد اتواصل معاها ضروري
اريد احد يساوي لي توزيعات للبيبي

----------


## أحلام الماسة

منو التاجرة الي تسوي عجينة الفطاير والكبة الجاهزة لرمضان؟

----------


## mooon shj

منو التاجره اللي تيب بضاعه من بانكوك شنط ابواك ساعات 

اللي تيب تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أم مايــــد

وين اقدرر احصل شرات هالشنط ..

----------


## غرورعبدالله

السلام عليكم بنات

حبيباتي ابا تاجره تبيع اكسسوارات للشعر و عقد وخواتم ومن هالسوالف.. بالوان.. اخضر احمر بني اخضر على تركواز

----------


## فوآغي

بناات ابغي نفس هالــشي ..

----------


## فوآغي

اللي عندها نفـس هالشبابيص اتخبرني ضروري
يكونون اوكيه هب مشمخات

----------


## Perfetto

مسا الخير =) 

امنو التاجرة إلي تبيع شنط ماركات ( LV , Chanel , Dior وغيرها ) 
تكون أصلية 100 %

----------


## طيف_uae

بلييييييييييز الماكيرات للمكياج والشعر 

اللي ممكن ايون الفجيرة يراسلوني ظروووووووري مع ذكر الاسعار

----------


## غرشوبة _العين

ابا المشد الاندونسي

----------


## فوآغي

بنااات
في وحده كانت حاطه الــة رياضيه فيها المشي ومال الخصر للبيع

وينها ؟؟؟

----------


## waham

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعون دريسات بليز تراسلني

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر توفرلي صندوق لحفظ الاكسسوارت ؟؟ بشكل بنوتي وبسعر زين ؟؟؟

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

منوه تاجره اللي تبيع دخون اسمه فطيم..وبعد شيخه..

----------


## MeskDxb

ادور منظم الشنطه و قباضات للشعر

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي طقم شنط يتكون 

من شنطة سفر +شنطة لاب توب + شنطه صغيرونه للميكب 

ابيها بربري شرات هالدزاين 



وتكون بسعر حلووو

----------


## طيف_uae

بلييييييييييز الماكيرات للمكياج والشعر 

اللي ممكن ايون الفجيرة يراسلوني ظروووووووري مع ذكر الاسعار

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابي وحدة اتوفرلي كريم روز 



وكريم بولي ياليت لو يكون سوري قالولي اضمن 



ابيهن ضروري بنات ياليت اللي تقدر توفره تراسلني ع الخاص لاني ابيه اكثرر من علبه

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

من فضلكم ، منو تقدر توفر لي هذا اللبان مصنوع من الزنجبيل ginger chews أو تخبرني وين ممكن تشترونه..ينباع في لندن وصناعة أندونيسية

----------


## The Dream

ابي علاقة الاشغابات اللي في منهم 3 احجام ولونهم نحاااسي ع البني او الذهبي شي جي ؟؟ 

ضروووري

----------


## السيليه

مرحبا تاجرات اريد عبايه قصات غريبه ويكون السعر معقول

----------


## ام رآشد

خواتي التاجرات .. اللي عندهم بضايع تناسب الرجل وتنفع كهديه له
ياااليت انكم تراسلوووني ع الخااص باللي موجود عندكم 

وشكرا  :Smile:

----------


## The Dream

ابي قبااضات العضووووة ام حمد

----------


## nuara111

أبغي شنط ميكب بسعر حلووو...

----------


## RT000SH

مرحبا خواتي...

بالنسبه لتاجرات التوزيعات...

حابه أشيا يديده تنحط فصناديق التوزيعات

شي يديد ومميز

ويكون شعرهم وحجمهم صغير يكفي لصناديق صغيره؟؟؟؟

ياريت عالخاص خواتي...

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع قهوة التنحيف غير ام عبدالرحمن
لأن حاليا ما عندها ... مخلصة... وانا ببدا ريجيم

القهوة مب شااااااااااااااااااي^^

انزين ومنو من التاجرات يبيعن حامل المعجون ( اللي يغطي المعجون كامل )؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وتكون من الامارات وترضى بسلم واستلم .......... وطبببببببببعااااااا ---- بسعر منخفض.... لأنه اغلب التاجرات يبيعنه بسعر 100 درهم أو أقل بشوي للحبة 


لاني حصلت وحدة من السعودية تبيع الدرزن تقريبا ب100 درهم مش الحبة الوحدة
شوفوا الفرق... **

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت قمصان نوم..ما ابي تنكري ولبس قطوه وعنزه وغيره
لا ابي قميص نوم حلو ^^
والاسعار ما تتعدى ال 60 لاني ابي اطلب كذا واحد اذا عيبني ان شاء الله
وابي التوصيل خلال كمن يوم بس لاني مسافره

----------


## miss.88

صباخ الخير 

بغيت أعرف إذا في تاجرة كروشيه تسويلي كفر بلاك بيري من الكروشيه 

أترياكم

----------


## حرم_قناصUAE

ابغي خواتي السمج الي ياكل الجلد الميت اظني يسمونه سمك السبا

----------


## mozani

مرحبا خوااتي العزيزات ^^

حببوبات بغيت اعرف منوو التاجره اللي كانت تبيع ميك اب فور ايفر ف شنطه يعني كانت مسويه عروض اذكر
بلاشر ويا الاي شدو و جلسات كلهن ف شنطه ونسيت بكم .. و حتى مووضوعها جيه كانت كاتبه مقدما و ان شي خطير وجيه .. و بصراحه تعبت وانا ادور موضوعها ف بلييييز اللي تعرفها او تعرف رابط موضوعها تطرشلي اياه و يزاكن الله خير خواتي

----------


## mobdi3a

مرحبـا .. 

حبايبي بغيت أعرف منو التاجرة اللي تبيع عبايات ... وحده من عباياتها فيها فيونكـه و ممكن إنه نغير اللون..
نفس العباة محطتنها في توقيعها .. 

و شكـرا

----------


## مزون الغلا

> ابي وحدة اتوفرلي كريم روز 
> 
> 
> 
> وكريم بولي ياليت لو يكون سوري قالولي اضمن 
> 
> 
> 
> ابيهن ضروري بنات ياليت اللي تقدر توفره تراسلني ع الخاص لاني ابيه اكثرر من علبه


وين التاجراااااات ابي هالكريمين ضروري ...واذا وحده تعرف وين اقدر الاقيهم ياليت تقولي ..

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا بجامات دلع ويكون وياهم ليقينق

اهم شي يكونونكيوت وفيهم حركات حلوة^^

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي كاميرا كانون احترافيه بسعر معقووووول

----------


## انفاسك هواي

منووووووووووو تقدر تطلب لي من موقع اماااااااازوووووووووووووون

----------


## كشكش

بنات منوه تبيع شنطة الفرش بي 35 درهم

----------


## ღcute girlღ

ابا فستان لعرس ويكون حلوووو وسمبل بنفس الوقت  :Smile:

----------


## Classic Touch

عزيزاتي اريد سجادات ماركات 200 حبة 55 حبة ديور بمبي روز زهري و55 بربري البيج المقلم ابيض واسود و55 شانيل الاحمر الخمري و20 لويس فيتون الابيض وعليه احرف ملون والباقي اي الوان الي عندي بليز بأسرع وقت ممكن اترد عليه شكرا عزيزاتي

----------


## غرورعبدالله

السلاام عليكم

بنات ابا اطقم ملونه للاعراس.. لون عنابي.. بني غامج.. اخضر.. تركوازي مايل للاخضر


وبغيت مفارش للعرايس بألوان حلووه.. بس بغيت شي يسوى..

----------


## ايشوووت

بغيت توزيعات أعراس بس يكون شي يديد وبسعر معقول يعني الحبه اتكون بدرهم او درهمين,,

----------


## راعية الشوق

> بغيت توزيعات أعراس بس يكون شي يديد وبسعر معقول يعني الحبه اتكون بدرهم او درهمين,,


انا بعد

----------


## salama323

لو سمحتوا بغيت التاجرة الي تبيع عقال بريحة دهن العود ضروري

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> ابغي خواتي السمج الي ياكل الجلد الميت اظني يسمونه سمك السبا


و انا بعــد حتى لو ادلووني وين يبييعونه ضروووووري بليييييييز ..

----------


## elegance27

خواتي الغاليات 

ابا وحدة توفرلي shea butter

والجليسرين الجامد (ابا يكون نباتي )

ابا بكمية

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حرم_قناصUAE 
> ابغي خواتي السمج الي ياكل الجلد الميت اظني يسمونه سمك السبا


نفس الطلب

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

فديتكم ابى فستان لايزيد سعره عن 800
ويكون لوزن بحدود ال70
ويكون حلو وانيق وتكون صاحبته من بوظبي

----------


## mnooo

انا اب جلابيات مغربية حرير للبيت .........
شفتها قبل في القرية العالمية على 150 درهم 
اللي تقدر توفرها بسعر زين باخذ منها اكثر من اربع

----------


## نصابو

مرحب ..
بغيت اخذ عطور لـ اهليه .. ابا شي حلال فيـه الربيه .. 
بليييز مابا هالعطور اللي تنباع فـ خيمة عيمان والمهرجانات ..
ومابا عطور فرنسيه .. ابا عطور عربيه ومخلطــات ..

وابا ساعة رجاليه ماركة قيس او اقنــر او شي من الماركات المعروووووفه والمشهوره اصلية 100% وبسعر حلوو
وبليز بليز مابا وحده اطرش ليه رساله تقوليه والله انا شاريه الساعه حق ريلي وماعيبته ومالبسها وماعرف شووو وببيعها علييج .. ماله داعي احرجكن اوكيك
ابا شي ايديد بـ قراااطيسه ..

----------


## m-zoon

خواتي

بغيت تاجرة مكياج ماركة ماك او اوفيس

----------


## برق لمع

طلبي غريب
بس صيف والخدامه تشتغل في الحر لزياده الحرص
في وحده كانت اتبيع خلطه للقضاء على القمل من زمان ياليت الي عندها اتراسلني ابا خدامتي تستخدمه كوقايه ما فيني

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

مـنووو اللي تصممممممم لوقو !!

ابا اسوي لوقو =)

وو اريد اكياس قمااااشيه بالدرررررزن .. اكياس قماشيه الساااده بدون كلام  :Smile: 

اتريييييياااااااااااااااكم 


 :55:

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابا رابط ام خليفه اللي اتبيع دخون و عطور

----------


## عواشهـ

*ابا مدس البشت طقم كااااااامل ويا الشنطه و جي.. ابا بسعر مناسب و ليس مبالغ فيه و لونه ابيض..*

----------


## shy6o0nah

اريد كيمره نيكون مع عدساتها ...

ويكون السعر حلوو

----------


## نبعة الريحان

جهاز تكبير الصدر
ضروووووري

----------


## دبلوماسيه}

بغيت رابط التاجره صمت الألم

----------


## أم المزيونه33

السلام عليكم 


لو سمحتو خواتي عندي عزيمه 

وابغي اطلب أكل من حرمه من دبي 

إذا تعرفون حرمه من دبي تطبخ وتبيع ممكن تدلوني عليها 



ومشكورات

----------


## سلامــــة

السلام عليكم

بغيت المشد الاندنوسي ضرووووووري وانا من العين 

ابا يوصلني بسرعه بلييز

----------


## بنت العقيد

شنطه لحفظ السوع بسعر حلو
تقريبا يسد 24 او 18 ساعه

----------


## شـوق الامارات

باسرع وقت مطلوووب مخاوير للكبار للبيت(العين)الي تعرف حرمه تراسلني

----------


## فجر الإمارات

عندي مناسبة خاصة
واريد روابط التاجرات المتخصصات في عمل التوزيعات الراقية

----------


## أم حمـــدان

انا ابغي زبدة الشيا الخااام
كانت وحدة اهنيه تبيعه وطرشتلها عالخاص بس ماعبرتني
فاي حد يوفر لي لاتقصرين دايركت خبروني عالخاص

----------


## m-zoon

انا ابغي تاجرة مكياج ماركة فورايفر او اوفيس او ماك

----------


## full options

بنات من التاجره اللي تبيع هالفستان 

نسيت اسمها ياليت 

تتواصل معاي ع الخاص

----------


## نونو2

السلام عليكم 

ابغي من التاجرات 

التيشيرتات والبناطلين إلي تكون من الصين وتايلند

----------


## بسمة هدب

السلام عليكم

انا بغيت مخدات للحامل وحق الرضاعه

اذا ما عليكم أمر منو اللي توفرهم لي .. ولها كل الشكررر

----------


## ام المزيون

عـــلاقة الطرابيش

+

اذا تاجره تقدر توفر لي اي شي ينفع اكسسوار لغرفة نوم 
لون ( بني ) او ( اخضر = مو غامج ولا فاتح = وسط ) او ( ابيض )

----------


## mis-crochet

ابغي جهاز المساج للريول...

من الركبـــه لين تحـــت...

اللي عندها ياليت تراسلني عالخاص

وياليت تكون الاسعار مناسبه...

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبوبات 
منو تقدر تطلب لي من موقع امازون 
وطبعا بيكون لها عموله ؟!

----------


## OM DOMH

شنطة lv او غوتشي مع البوك بس لقياس وسط

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت قمصان نوم قياس لارج او اكس لارج باسعار حلوه ابي اخذ كمن واحد

----------


## برق لمع

> طلبي غريب
> بس صيف والخدامه تشتغل في الحر لزياده الحرص
> في وحده كانت اتبيع خلطه للقضاء على القمل من زمان ياليت الي عندها اتراسلني ابا خدامتي تستخدمه كوقايه ما فيني


نفس الطلب

----------


## بقايا زجاج

صباااح الليل

بنااات ... بغيت مسكة لعرسي تكون كرستاال او مع وورد صناعي ،،، والي تعرف محل مسكاات تساعدني ...

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا هالبوت ضروووووووووووري قياس 39.. يكون اسود ويوصلني قبل يوم الاربعا أو يوم الاربعا فالليل بالكثير..



اللي عندها تتواصل وياي على رقم تيلفوني اللي ف التوقيع اسرع..

----------


## ماروكووو

السلام عليكم

خواتي أنا أبا:
منتج تصغير الخشم Nose Huggie 

في المنتدى يبيعونه بسعر 50 درهم يعني بليز اللي يتوفر عندها هذا المنتج لا تبيعه بسعر خيالي فديتكم

وأبا المنتج بأسرع وقت يعني خلال هذا الأسبوع.

أتريا ردودكم ^^

----------


## :.:UAE:.:

مرحبتين خواتي ...

بغيت منتجات للرياييل ....... عطور - سوع -نظارات - الكترونيات - نعول - بجايم - مكاين حلاقة
وأي منتج غريب ..... أو للسيارة ...... او للاشغال اليدوية ...


وشكرا

----------


## mooon shj

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع بلاك بيري بسعر ارخص من السوق .....اذكر في تاجره تبيع هي من راك بس فايلها مااعرفه ياليت تفيدوني

----------


## أحلى ملك

> منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع بلاك بيري بسعر ارخص من السوق .....اذكر في تاجره تبيع هي من راك بس فايلها مااعرفه ياليت تفيدوني


نفس الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## من أنا

منو تبيع مصاصات ومراضع ماركات.؟

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اطرش باقة ورد بس خارج البلاد ل بريطانيا بالتحديد.... وبغيت حد يساعدني

----------


## moooni

*السلام عليكم عزيزاتي...

بغيت اذا حد في المنتدى يسوي فواله مكونه من مشروبات ومأكولات حق مربي في مستشفى في دبي...

المشروبات مثل :
شاي ، قهوة ، الحبة الحمراء ، كرك ، الخ ...........

المأكولات ،، فطاير ، لقيمات ، اي شي ثاني خفايف ,,, الخ

دلوني على حد ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.....

ملاحظة: الموعد غير محدد لاني ماعرف بالضبط متى بتربي ،، بس تقريبا خلال اسبوع او اسبوع ونص
وابغي وحده اتسوي المشروبات والماكولات بنفس الوقت،، ماابغي اطلب من كل وحده شي....
*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ابي فستان لبنوته حق العيد مقاس 18 شهر
ابي لونه سماوي + ذهبي ضروري مب لاقيه شي فالبلاد ><
بليز وسعره بحدود 300 درهم مب اكثر لأنكم تعرفون مره بتلبسه وخلاص
فأبيه لأول يوم عيد .. مابي يكون منفوش وايد ابي شي ناعم وفي نفس الوقت رووووعه
ولازم يلق ^^ ..*

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا رابط العضوة between اللي تبيع كتاب بين الزوجين
ضروووووووووووووووووووووري بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام صلحلح

هلا خواتي

بغيت علبة لحفظ الساعات بو 24 ساعة وابغي 3 حق ربعي

اللي تروم توفرلي بليز تتواصل معاي عالخاص مع الصور ........

----------


## بيبي كات

بغيت تاجرات يبيعون الشنط الماركات الاصلية 
ابغى اشوف الصور 
اللى عندها طلبى تراسلنى بلييييز

----------


## دللُــوله

*مرحباااااااااااا* 
*فديتكن ممكن رابط التاجره ساسموو الي عندها الدخون والعود ..اعتقد نكها بالانجليزي sasmo*

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت مانيكان يديد وبسعـر معقوووووووووول

----------


## فوعة العين

هلا خواتي
بغيت ينفورم للممرضاات بس بالوان حلوة واسعاار مناسبه
ما اباهن غاليااات
وياريت لو تحصلن لي القمصاان الي عليهن رسوم متحركة للأطفال

----------


## غيوم دبي

بغيت كفرات البلاك بيري بولد 9700بأشكال حلوووه تقريبا نفس الايفوون

----------


## عواشهـ

_اطلاباتي كالتالي..

ابا مدس البشت طقم كاااااااااااااااامل مع ملحقاته..
و ابا وحده اتسوي محشي ملفوف في راك كميه كبييره.. ليوم اليمعه ..و يكون سعرها اوكي مع التوصيل.._

----------


## عالية الغالية

> لو سمحتوا بغيت التاجرة الي تبيع عقال بريحة دهن العود ضروري


نفس الطلب

----------


## من أنا

> منو تبيع مصاصات ومراضع ماركات.؟

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيييييييييت منيييييكان مقااااااااااس الخصر 26 يعني مقااااااسات صغيرة

----------


## عائـشة

> السلام عليكم
> 
> خواتي أنا أبا:
> منتج تصغير الخشم Nose Huggie 
> 
> في المنتدى يبيعونه بسعر 50 درهم يعني بليز اللي يتوفر عندها هذا المنتج لا تبيعه بسعر خيالي فديتكم
> 
> وأبا المنتج بأسرع وقت يعني خلال هذا الأسبوع.
> 
> أتريا ردودكم ^^




نفس آلطلب بسعر آرخص

----------


## اللآلئ

التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg

----------


## حبيبة الغالي

في وحده اليوم شفتها تبيع مثل لزق يلفونه ع الريول ويطلع السموم من الجسم 

وفي وحده ثانيه بعد ضيعتها تبيع اكسسوارات من لبنان هي بس عندها موضوع واحد

----------


## An!mE

أدور عن وحدة تقدر أتوفر لي الشاي الأخضر (عافية ) الأصلي وبسعر معقول



هو سعره الأصلي بـ 20 ريال سعودي .. بس عندي مشكله بالنسبة للتوصيل

فهل في وحدة من التاجرات تقدر أتوفره لي ؟

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

*بنااااااااااااااااااات فديتكن بغيييييت التاجرة اللي تبيع تيشيرت سوبر مان اللي فيه حرف اس اظني ب 40 درهم للواحد 

ضروووووري الله يخليكن وهذي صورتها

*

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

بنااااااااااااااااااات فديتكن بغيييييت التاجرة اللي تبيع تيشيرت سوبر مان اللي فيه حرف اس اظني ب 40 درهم للواحد 

ضروووووري الله يخليكن وهذي صورتها

----------


## ايشوووت

ابا فستان حلو وايكون كم طويل أو فيه كم قصير مب كت ولا حمالات يعني فستان محتشم وياريت سعر ايكون اقل من 500 درهم,,

----------


## همسه ولمسه

> منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع بلاك بيري بسعر ارخص من السوق .....اذكر في تاجره تبيع هي من راك بس فايلها مااعرفه ياليت تفيدوني


نفس الطلب

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرات بلاك بيري ..

----------


## GirLysh

منووووووو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي من موقع *Saks fifth avenue*

----------


## أم حمدان 7

شاي العافيه الاصلي أبغي منه

----------


## عواشهـ

> التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
> بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg




انا بعد ابا...حق فلة اختي..

----------


## fiafy

> التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
> بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg



حتى انا اريد منه

----------


## GirLysh

> منووووووو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي من موقع *Saks fifth avenue*

----------


## أم سيفوه

هلا من من تاجرات او العضوات بامريكا او لها عنوان بامريكا تقدرس تساعدني لانه ودي اطلب قمصان من ralph lauren وكمن قميص عجبني ولا حصلتهم بلامارات والموقع كذا حاولت معاه بس مايصير الا بعنوان في امريكا

----------


## كتكوته21

بغيت قمصان نوم (لانجري)

يكون اسود ومنقط بالابيض

----------


## HONG

وين بحصل ستاند كبير وداخله شوكولاته ؟
اي محل بابوظبي؟

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

> منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع بلاك بيري بسعر ارخص من السوق .....اذكر في تاجره تبيع هي من راك بس فايلها مااعرفه ياليت تفيدوني


ياريت البولد الابيض

----------


## اللآلئ

التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg

ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري ..

----------


## بـحـور

* بغيت شيل راقية وشغلها حلو .. اتمنى اشوف الصور مع الاسعار*

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ادور على التاجره اللي تبيع هالمعلاق كنت مسيفه موضوعها بالفيفرت ماعرف وين سار >< ..




*

----------


## أم نهيـان

السلام عليكم .. بغيت تنكري عرووووووس . . قميص نوم أبيض أو أوفوايت .. مقاس وحدة وزنها فوق الـ 95

هدية لربيعتي .. تبغي تحتفل بيوم زواجها الأول

ويليت يكون وياه طرحة و تاج و أي شي للعرووووووس . . ضوروري و بسعر مناسب

----------


## أم نهيـان

بغيت شيل راقية وشغلها حلو .. اتمنى اشوف الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## روح باباتها

بغيت شاحن الطوارئ اللي يكون فيه 5 وصلات

----------


## فوعة العين

بغيت ينفورم للممرضات

----------


## *همس*

منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن الميني قباضات مب الكبااار لا الصغااااار اصغر حجم

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت قمصان نوم قياس لارج واكس لارج ضووووري والاسعار ما ابيها غاليه

----------


## ربي يرزقني

بغيت دخون ساره و لوشن ساره و عطر ساره اللي اتبيعه التاجره فجر النواعم بس ما لقيت الرابط مالها و اللي اتعرفه اطرشه لي يزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## وصووفه

امنوه تقدر تكتب اسم ولدي ع شريط الساتان ابلييييييييز ابغيه ابسرعه

----------


## (توته)

خواتي بغيت مانيكان كامل بس من دون راس وأطراف ... أتمنى اللي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني فأقرب وقت ..

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرااااااات بلاك بيري ... الي عندها بلييييييييييييييز تراسلني

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

منيكاااااان مقااس صغيييييير

----------


## مريوم الدبة

مرحبااااااااااااااااااااا 

بغيت أعرف من من تاجرات تبيع بوكااااااااات رجاليه ماركهـ ضروووووووووووووووري

----------


## شموع الحياه

> *ادور على التاجره اللي تبيع هالمعلاق كنت مسيفه موضوعها بالفيفرت ماعرف وين سار >< ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




وانا بعد ابااااا منه

----------


## أحلى ملك

مانيكان كامل بدون راس بسعر مناسب

أكرررررررررررر

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا
بغيت هديه لام والمولود
بس بحدود 400 درهم
وشي حلو

----------


## الهدى1

أنا بغيت بدل للبنات من برع منو تقدرتوفر ويريت لواطرجلي الصور

----------


## ام المزيون

من تقدر توفر لي 

زباله ( عزكمـ الله ) و علبة كلينكس طقم 
بس يكون شي فخم

----------


## ماروكووو

السلام عليكم
بنات أبا حبة من الموجود في الصورة:
Nose Huggie
منتج تجميل وتصغير الأنف




بليز بنات اللي يتوفر عندها هذا المنتج تتواصل وياي عالخاص بسرعة لأني أباه بأقرب وقت
أترياكم ^_^

----------


## *همس*

> منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن الميني قباضات مب الكبااار لا الصغااااار اصغر حجم

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت كتاب طبخ مترجم للـ اندونيسي

----------


## x REEM x

بغيت ( الكبة المقلية ) بس اتكون مثلجة 


مشكورات

----------


## ام زايد بوظبي

مرحبا خواتي بغيت المفرش المضي بس بدون كهربا وكم سعره الي تعرف ومشكورين

----------


## AZAZ

خواتي ابغي بضاعة من عند العطارين 
وهي
ورس
صبر
وقسط
وعبيثران 
ضروري خواتي 
بس ما ريدهن مطحونات

----------


## أم نهيـان

كل مرة أطلب و ولا تاجرة ترد علية 

بغيت :
توزيعة بإسم نهيان بسعر مناسب لأني بطلب كمية و يليت تراعون فالسعر 

و شيل بأشكال حلــــــــوة و أسعار مناسبة

و بغيت بعد قميص نوم لعروس .. يكون معاه طرحة و ذيل و قفاز دانتيل شغلات لإحياء يوم الزواج الأول .. و يكون لونه أبيض أو أوفوايت..

----------


## زيـونه

هلا بنآت .. أبا جوتي ماركة Lotto من الكولكشن اليديد هديه حق ريلي
بس مافي بالإمارات ياليت وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفره لي من برع بعطيها صورته ومعلوماته

بليييز  :Frown:

----------


## ميثه الحلوة



----------


## سنـو وايت

أبي تاااااجرة اتسويلي هديــــــــــــــــة فخمة وحلوة حق ريلي

----------


## ايشوووت

أبااااااااااا تاجرات لبيع وتأجير الفساتين والجلابيات في راك ضروري؟؟

----------


## سوارة

> التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
> بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg
> 
> ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري ..


انااااااا بعد

----------


## بزنس كارد

ادور كريم بارتنر لاف للتنحيف مع الصابونه يليت اللي توفره لي تكون اصلا تتاجر فيه وتتعامل مع الشركه 
اباه الاصلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي بلييييييييييييز ما ابا النوع المغشوش عشان ما اضطر ارجعه

----------


## جنـه الــورد

مطلوب بروشات حلوات للعبي

 :Smile:

----------


## ضبيه-

بغيت القلم الذكي منو التاجره الي تقدر توفره او تطلبه من برع ضروري

----------


## محد شراتيه

بغيت تاجره تفصل عبي ?بًْـٍُْـٍَُسًُ تكون مٍْنْ العين ضرووووووري

----------


## أم هداوي

بغيت رابط التاجره مبدعه طموحه ..
اللي تبيع الرسوم المتحركه القديمه ..

----------


## ام المزيون

كتاب طبخ مترجم للاندونيسي

----------


## لمعة خرز

ابا هاي بييم.... اللي يعطي لمعه لؤلؤية لمكياج الويه تحطين منه نقاط على الوجه بعد المكياج يعطي لمعه حلوة مثل لمعه العروس....اباه ضروري

----------


## ام المزيون

استيكرات لغرفة الاطفال

----------


## H E A R T

تاجرات العبي بلييز ..

كنت مسيفه صفحاتكن ومادري وين اختفن

----------


## أم مطر

> التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
> بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg


نفس الطلب ..

----------


## {الملكـــة}

مرحبا تجوراات ^^

بغيت ستاند للمكياج 
بلييييز تراسلني ضرووري

----------


## موزه السويدي

* منو التاجره الشاطره اللي بتوفرلي هالاكياس ^^ .. محتايه لمنتجات التنظيف لأنه كيس قوي
وينربط عدل ^^ .. ابي بسعر حلو ..



*

----------


## فتنة الكون@

منو التاجره الي ترسل ورود لاي مكان بليزززززززززز ضروري

----------


## فتنة الكون@

> ابا هاي بييم.... اللي يعطي لمعه لؤلؤية لمكياج الويه تحطين منه نقاط على الوجه بعد المكياج يعطي لمعه حلوة مثل لمعه العروس....اباه ضروري


مي تو

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

السلام عليكم 

بغيت تاجرة توفر لي طلبية من الخارج من موقع اجنبي .. ألي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص
وبعطيها الموقع 


ولها عمولة ترضيها بإذن الله

----------


## اللآلئ

التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg


معقوله محد ابيع ؟؟

اللي تعرف تااجره و اشترت منهااا ياليت اطرش لي رابطهاا ..

----------


## وصووفه

امنو من التاجرات تقدر اتييب لي قطعة زيبرا وبربري

----------


## الحياة*أمل

* هلا تجورات محتاجة منيكان*

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

منيكاااااااان

----------


## nuara111

عبي للمناسبات اسعارها معقولة ^^

----------


## nuara111

> ابا هاي بييم.... اللي يعطي لمعه لؤلؤية لمكياج الويه تحطين منه نقاط على الوجه بعد المكياج يعطي لمعه حلوة مثل لمعه العروس....اباه ضروري


حتى أنا ^^

----------


## ام بوشهاب

حبيباتي اللي تعرف الاخت قصايد اللي تبيع الدخون تخبرني

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

خواتـــــــــــــي بغيت وحدة اتسويلي توووقيع يكون وااايد حلووو وشكرااا 
بس تخلصة لي بسسسرعة لاني مستعيلة

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

ابغي شنطة غاوووية للعيد الي عندة شنط حلوة ومميزة اطرشلي الصور

----------


## طيباوي

مرحبا 
شحالكم تاجراتنا 
بغيت مفرش التلبيسة بدون الحشو قياس 250 في 270 أو حتى أكبر 
الــِ تقدر توفره لي يليت طرش الصور على الخاص 
وتسلموا

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي ملف الشخصي

للتاجره مريم الشحي

----------


## احساس بنوته

خواتي بغيت نفس موديل هالاسواره 



سلسه و خيط عقد و سواره ( الاسم مختلف )
و نفس الاسواره بس مب اسم يكون سوبر مان و بلاك بيري و غيره .

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

تنوره تايقر بني ميديم سايز

----------


## اميرة ^^

بغيت ملابس بنات عمر 9 - 12 للطلعة 

او وحدة تاخذلي اياهم من بوظبي بسعر معين

----------


## جنـه الــورد

فساتيين ناااعمه لبنانيه او اي شي وباسعار معقوله

لارج للاكس لاارج

----------


## بـحـور

*بغيت شيل للعيد .. .. 
وابي رابط الاخت حنايا اللي تبيع عبي*

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي بغيت سكارفات حلووه ..
واسترجات ملونه ..

----------


## Ms.3wash

جوااااتي تناسب بنات الكلية والجامعة  :Smile:  

أسااااور

----------


## أم مطر

> التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
> بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg


نفس الطلب ......

----------


## موزة الغفلي

تصميمه موضوع ضروري

----------


## مارية المهيري

مطلوووووب ..

*بوكسات شفافة للتوزيعات ..*

ضروووووري >.<*

----------


## كتكوته21

بغيت قمصان نوم (لانجري)

يكون اسود ومنقط بالابيض

----------


## أم مطر

التاجره اللي تبيع فازلين الشفايف الوردي تراسلني 

او اللي تعرف رابط التاجره ترسله لي عالخاص 

وشكرا ^^

----------


## ورده نرجس

منومن التاجرات نقدر اتوفرلي بودره كيك ..

وهال 2 فاونديشن واحد من ماكس فاكتر ويا البودره ماله والثاني من انجلوت





وبغيت شي راقي للعيد مثل فستان للحوامل او جلابيه عليها شغل ,,

----------


## $AVON$

ابي جلابيات للحمل

لرمضان

وابي جلابيه حلوه للعيد وتكون للحمل 


التاجره الي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات ابا حد يعرف محنايات ايوون البيت فدبي

----------


## برق لمع

> ابا هاي بييم.... اللي يعطي لمعه لؤلؤية لمكياج الويه تحطين منه نقاط على الوجه بعد المكياج يعطي لمعه حلوة مثل لمعه العروس....اباه ضروري


انا بعد اباه

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي راااابط التاجره شمخااوية ضرووري ...

او ترسلي رسالة ضروري

----------


## galb._.5lly

التاجره الي تبيع حلويات من برع البلاد نسيت نكها ابااهااا 

او الي تبيع شراتها تخبرني

----------


## أم مطر

مطلوب فازلين الشفايف الوردي 

ماخذتنه قبل على 25 بس ناسيه نك التاجره 

اللي تعرفها ترسلي الرابط

----------


## أم غالي

أبغي عبي حلووووه موت ليوم الجمعه ضروري بنات وأبا وحده تمكيجني بالبيت وأبغي دراعه حلوه

----------


## Ms.3wash

الي تبيع حيوانات  :Smile:  بغيت أرنب صغيرون والي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني  :Smile:

----------


## دلع الرمس

مرااااااااحب بنات 
أبغي شنط حلوه للعيد
ما أبغا مستعمل ولو من خارج الدوله يكون أحسن وسلمتن

----------


## M&M..

> التاجره اللي تبيع فازلين الشفايف الوردي تراسلني 
> 
> او اللي تعرف رابط التاجره ترسله لي عالخاص 
> 
> وشكرا ^^


مي توو أدور نفس التاجره ’ اللي تعرفها تخبرني

----------


## سكووون الليل

*بغيت جلابيه تنفع لصباح العيد فخمه بس ف نفس الوقت بسيطه ... مابغي الي فيهن خرز وفصوص وعباله واتمنى مايكون فيها وزن 
ابغيها بألوان فاتحه فرايحيه وقياسها من ميديم ل لارج 
عادي لو كانت مستخدمه استخدام بسيط 
ياليت ان الي عندها المواصفات بس المطلوبه هي الي تراسلني 
وشكرا*

----------


## جفن الغدير

> مطلوب فازلين الشفايف الوردي 
> 
> ماخذتنه قبل على 25 بس ناسيه نك التاجره 
> 
> اللي تعرفها ترسلي الرابط


ابغي منه الي تعرف التاجره تخبرني

----------


## نـور

*خواتي ابغي طقم المربي فراش الشبريه ومنز الياهل وكل ملحقاته
ابااه كامل لوحده هديه بليييييييييييز ظروري*

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت نقاااااااااااااااااااااااب ,, شكله مرتب وحلو ,,

مع غشوه ,, ضروري

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي مقص الحف بشرط يكون خيطه قطن مب نايلون ......... باسرع وقت وشكرا

----------


## المكنونة .. ~

خواتي..السلام عليكم

جزاكم الله خير..إذا في حد ممكن يوفر لي ساعة حائط بأرقام كبيرة وواضحة بسعر معقول 

يرجى اارسال الصور على الخاص مع الأسعار

وشكرا

----------


## Ms.3wash

:Smile:  جواتي تنفع لبنات الجامعة ومب مستعمل أكيد

----------


## مناكير فوشية

أبا ارقام محنيايات فنانات و مجربات بلييز مابغي ايديه تخترب  :Smile:  
اين البيت "دبي"

و شكـرا

----------


## أم شهد2010

بنت الطموح لوسمحتي
بهارات ضروري لرمضان

----------


## أم سالمَ

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، 

بغيت اعرف منو يبيع الشنط اللي نحط بها الملابس او البطانيات
و تخف لما نضغطها ، ضروري الله يخليكمَ

----------


## هديل المشاعر

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع قهوة التنحيف ..؟؟

----------


## دهن_العود

فديتكن يالغاليات

منوه تقدر اتوفرلي لبس الصلاه اللي لازقه فيه الشيله يالغاليات

وما ابغيها اتشف

اتييج مثل الورود الصغار وقطن 

بكون شامره لكن

وماتكون غاااااااليه 


فيس تاجره من التاجرات كانت اتبيع الوقايات الاندونيسيه وما لقيت موضوعها

هي الللي عندها القطع اللي ابغييييييييهن


هذي صورتهن ابا نفسهن
والله اني خذيت مجموعه من وحده اسمها والله واعلم ام خليفه وادورها ومالقيتها
ب 25 درهم للوقايه ما شاء الله عليها

اللي عندها نفسهن اتخبرني باخذهن منها ولو باغلى شوي





القطعه قطن ووووخامتها روعه طايحه وماتشف

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغيت كريم تبييض يبيض من الخاطر,, ويخوز الحب والبقع ,,

بس اباه مضمووووووووووووووون ,,

واي تاجره تبا تبيعيني كريم بس جذه دعايه وما يبيض حرام عليها الفلوس اللي بتاخذها ليوم الدين ,,

لاني بس مليت كثر ما انغشيت ,, اشتري بهالكريمات وما اشوف نتيجه ..

----------


## الفجـر

مرحبااا



بغيت افصل عبي من المنتدى


واباهم للاستعمال اليومي مب اعراس يعني اسعارهم ماتزيد عن 500

----------


## الياسيه20

> ابا شي يصغر الصدر ويشده بلييييز بس ما يضر لاني بعدني ارضع
> 
> شي مجرب ومضمون بلييييييز



انا بعـــــد..

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا ارقام حنايات من راس الخيمه ايين لين البيت بحجز حق العيد واباها احيين بعد..

----------


## butterfly09

مرحبا .. كيف الحال ..؟؟

مساكم الله بالنور و السرور

لي طلبين من خواتي التاجرات المتواجدات بالمنتدى

طلبي الأول:

أدور على نقابات قطرية

أبي 2 و أبي فتحتهم واسعة عشان ما يضيق على عيوني .. تعبت و أنا أدور ..

أبي نقاب مريح في اللبس و شكله زين و أبي غشوة بعد ..

الي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني بكون شاكرة لكم ..

طلبي الثاني :

أدور وحدة خبيرة تعلمني كيف أسوي الدخون الفرنسي بس تكون متمرسة و فاهمة و بدفع لها ثمن الدورة طبعا ..

----------


## أم مطر

مطلوب ................




> التاجره اللي تبيع الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت البااب عشاان ما ادش الحشراااااات ..
> بليز اطرش لي رساله ضروووري .. و اللي اتعرف التاجره اي تبيع ها الحااجز اطرشه ..http://lolosecret.com/store/images/uploads/door.jpg

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أنا بعد أبي شرات أم مطر الحاجز اللي ينحط تحت الباب

----------


## مينار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أريد توزيعات للعرس وبــ أفكاار جديدة وحلوةة ومختلفة..وسعر مناسب لأني بــ أطلب كمية لا تقل عن 300أو 400 شخص..

إمتنااني وتقديري..

----------


## Ms.3wash

أبي كفرات بلاك بيري للبولد 9000

----------


## نبض حساس

هلا
اريد اطواق ساده بدرزن اي من الوان

----------


## AL-jawaher

لو سمحتو منو التاجره الي تبيع هالمدس ظرووووووووري تطرش لي ع الخاص

[IMG]http://www.*******.org/images/qwtcz4e1pqk2hpmy69jr.bmp[/IMG]

----------


## بـحـور

> *بغيت شيل للعيد .. .. 
> وابي رابط الاخت حنايا اللي تبيع عبي*

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي شرات هالجلابيه .. وعااادي بأي لووون
بسعر حلوووو .. يرضيني ويرضي البائعه
سمحيليه ختيه دبلوماسيه سرقت الصوره .. ^^

----------


## ملاكي 2009

بنات خااااااااااااااااااااطرب بحلاوة daim منو تقدر توفرها لي بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ms.3wash

الي تبيع skinny jeans تراسلني ...  :Smile:

----------


## galb._.5lly

بنوتات بليييز ابى التاجره الي تييب كاكاو وكندر وهالسوالف من امريكااا

----------


## AL-jawaher

حبايبي انا اقصد هالمدس الي عندها تخبرني عنه

ها للي ما طلعن عندهن الصوره والسموحه

----------


## آلكشمه

بغيت وحده تسويلي فستان فكتوري ويكون سعره ف حدود المعقول يعني ما يتجاوز 300


وبغيت وحده تسويلي جلابيات لرمضان so سمبل يعني بس تفصيل وتكون بس بقصه عند الصدر لاني حامل

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

التاجرة الي تبيع شيل صلاة مب ملابس لا شيل تراسلني

----------


## خذاني الشوق

بناااااااااااااااااااااااا ت وليسلمكم ابي عبايات كشخه تصميم مواطنات وراقيه حق عرس حفلة بس راقيه مقاس ميديوم او سمووول بنات عباه راقيه مابي خرابيط ابي شي رااااقي بللليز تصاميم هنادي بدو----- ام ريم ------- لباسه ------- عذيجه المزروعي -------- منى ----- اي مصممة عبي بس راقيه تكفون فزعتكم

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مسا النور

ابا تاجرة تطلب لي من موقع اجنبي ولها عمولة ترضيها إن شاء الله

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

التاجره اللي كانت عارضه شنط من هونج كونج مادري الصين 
تراسلني

----------


## أم مطر

> مطلوب ................

----------


## موزه 4

منوه التاجره الي تبيع استكرات الحنه 
مال ام خماس وربعها ضروري

----------


## الألمااسه

بغيت اعرف حد يبيع دخون مالغراش اللي غطاويهن صفر بحدود 50 لين 60

----------


## أم دلع1

السلام عليكم ورحمه اللله وبركااااااااااته 

اقدر احصل المشقر الشفااااااااااااف ابي منه كميات انا من السعوديه

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكن 
عندي طلب بس لا حد يضحك علي ...^_^
ابغي وحده توفرلي بول ناقه ......

----------


## Um_Aboodi

منو عندها ستاند الكب كيك..؟

----------


## دمووووع

بغيت رابط التاجرة ام عبدالله >>>هي تاجرة برونزيه اعتقد

تبيع خلطات طبيعيه >>>>>>>>ابا توريد الشفايف منها  :Frown: 

بليييييييييييييييز اللي تعرف الرابط تخبرني 

ويسلموووووووووو مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## فوآغي

بلييييز ابغي رابط التاجره مريم الشحي
اللي تبيع التشقير الشفاف بال 40 ملي العود

----------


## بـحـور

شيل راقية للعيد,,,, شنط للعيد

----------


## العطر

خواتي يزاكم الله كل خير

ابا النقاب اللي يكون مطاط على الاطراف يعني اقدر اسحبه على تحت

وابا الغشوة اللي تنحط فوق النقاب 

باسرع وقت ..... ياليت تراسلوني

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابــِا بنجااابي

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ابي جينزات ملونهـ قياس 26 >> سكيني

برتقالي - احمر - اخضر - بنفسجي - فوشي - تركواز

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

ابغي عدة أشياء
بغيت آلة طباعه الصور اللي تتوصل باللابتوب وتطبع الصور وما عندي مانع لو تكون مستعمله
وابغي فساتين قصيره ياحبذا لو تكون من كوريا حاجات دلع اللي ينلبس تحتها بناطلين سكيني استرج
وابغي ستيانات يضبطن الصدر
اللي عندها ياليت تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## miss . m

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماادري لو المكان غلط 

المهم في وحده من التاجرات فالمنتدى كانت تسوي بوفيه فالشارجه وعيمان ودبي 
واسمها عائشه او ام عائشه ياريت اللي تعرفها تعطيني رابط مواضيعها لاني ابا اسوي بوفيه 

واذا معلوماتي غلط ماعليه بس ابا التاجرات اللي يسون بوفيه لمدينة الشارجه وأسعارهن مقبوله
ياريت يتوصلون وياي على الخاص .,

شي ثاني لو في وحده توفر مايكرفونات وسماعات كبار مثلا تأجرهن بعد ابغي 
وابغي التاجرات اللي يسون كب كيك بدزاينات حلوه .

ومشكورين مقدما ^^

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

> التاجره اللي كانت عارضه شنط من هونج كونج مادري الصين 
> تراسلني

----------


## أحلى ملك

> التاجرة الي تبيع شيل صلاة مب ملابس لا شيل تراسلني


وانا بعد ابا وباسعار معقولة والوان كثيررررة 
باخذ كمية

----------


## آلكشمه

بغيت تاجره تسويلي دخون بريحة عطر ون مليون وألين العيناوي وبسعر معقول

----------


## العطر

> خواتي يزاكم الله كل خير
> 
> ابا النقاب اللي يكون مطاط على الاطراف يعني اقدر اسحبه على تحت
> 
> وابا الغشوة اللي تنحط فوق النقاب 
> 
> باسرع وقت ..... ياليت تراسلوني

----------


## أم الأامير

مرحبااااا شحاااالكم

فديتكن أنا شفت تغليف بنت الفلاسي

وعجبني العلب والسلااال وااايد روووعه

فديتج أذا تقدرن توفرن لي أيااااهم



















فديتكن أريد من السلاااااال 4 وأذا فيه ألوااااان أريد عناابي 2 وبني 2

والصناااديق أريد 6 عناااابي

فديتكن 

والله محتاااجتنهم ضرووري

أتريااااء ردكم

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا حنايات اين البيت من راك..

----------


## سوسو الانيقة

ابغي من هالعلب 
اللي عندها تتواصل معاي على الخاص

----------


## alam elro7

هلا خواتي انا ادور مين العضوة اللي تقدر تزين لي المكان مثلا : غرفه ، او فندق ، او مكان بالمطعم ؟؟ 
يعني انا احدد لها مكان المناسبه وهي تروح ترتب لي التزيين كامل

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي ارقام حريم يسوون اكل في البيت ...... بس الله يخليكم ابيهم في *ابووظبي* وابي اكلهم ما عليه كلاااااااااام ومضبووووووووط ... ويكون التوصيل بنفس اليوم او اليوم اللي بعده بالكثير .....

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

اريد فساتين للبنوتات للعيد من عمر سنه ...... 10 سنوات

----------


## جرس

أبا اطرش ورد مع كيك لبوظبي ........ اذا حد يقدر يساعدني

----------


## نبض حساس

سلام عليكم
لوسمحتوا اريد استيكرات للحنا 
اشكالها حلوه

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي لو سمحتوا 

عندي صوورة ابيها تترتب بشكل رووعه 





هي عبارة عن شي ابي ابيعه فاللي تعرف في الفووتو شووب ياليت تراسلني عالخاص .. والسعر ما يكون اكثر من 15 درهم 
صورة واااحده فقط ....

----------


## اماراتي الحبيبة

تـاجرات من تقدر توفر لي فرش سيقمـا بهالفتره 
لأنه عندهم عرض !! 

بلـيز انتظر ردكم

----------


## *همس*

ابغي جلابيات ويا شيلهن صفوة او شيفون او القطن اللينات (مااعرف شو يسموهن) للحر ورمضان وما يكونن غاليات

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا خواااتيه ..

بغيت ارقام حريـــم يسوون محاشــي وفطـــاير وهالسوالف..!!



بس اباها من العين بلييييييييييييييييز


وما اتكون غاليه .. لان شي من التاجرات يبالغن فالسعر.. نحن انعرف انهن يتعبن وكل خلطه غير عن الثاااني ..

بس ابا وحده شغلها نظيف وحلووو وهب غالي..

----------


## عسولة99

*لوسمحتن ياتاجرااات

بغيت اطقم لانجري وبكيني ،، على اسعار حلوة



بليز بغيت الصور ع الخاص*

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

*بغييييييييييييت ساعااااات نسااااااائية وبسعر وااااااااااايد حلووووو يعني في حدود 100 الى 400 درهم

ضررررووووري بنات مستعيلة واللي عندها تطرشلي بالصووووور وياليت تكون حدديد

وابغي شنط عمليات للدواااااااااام او مااااااااركة من كوليكشن جديييييييد وبنفس سعر الساعه*

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

بغييييييييييييت ساعااااات نسااااااائية وبسعر وااااااااااايد حلووووو يعني في حدود 100 الى 400 درهم

ضررررووووري بنات مستعيلة واللي عندها تطرشلي بالصووووور وياليت تكون حدديد

وابغي شنط عمليات للدواااااااااام او مااااااااركة من كوليكشن جديييييييد وبنفس سعر الساعه

----------


## شذى الروح

ابى استيكراات لغرف الاطفاال لكن بدوون ذواات الاروااح,يعني,وروود وسيارات وما شاابه,,

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواااتي اريد استريجات ساده الوان 

واريد عطور عربيه

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

]



ابي مثله قياس 38اسود او اي لون بس لون اسود احسن

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

هاااي
ااريد افصل قصات عبي سااااااااااااااااااااااده فقط !!

مايزيدن عن ال500 درهم  :Stick Out Tongue: 

اتريااااااااااكن

بلـيز مع الصور والاسعار

----------


## خذاني الشوق

بناااااااااااااااااااااااا ت وليسلمكم ابي عبايات كشخه تصميم مواطنات وراقيه حق عرس حفلة بس راقيه مقاس ميديوم او سمووول بنات عباه راقيه مابي خرابيط ابي شي رااااقي بللليز تصاميم هنادي بدو----- ام ريم ------- لباسه ------- عذيجه المزروعي -------- منى ----- اي مصممة عبي بس راقيه تكفون فزعتكم


بليزززززززززززززززززززززززززز ووين كم

----------


## ايووومه

السلاام عليكم 
مرررحبااا  

حبيت اسال منو تقدر توفرلي مثل هالعلب البلاستيكية والكاسات البلاستيكية اللي في هالرابط

http://qarmashatt.********.com/2009/09/sweets.html

http://www.deemuae.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10574

وفي بعد في كاتالوج لهالعلب في شركة فالكون اللي في الشارجة 
اللي تقدر تييبه لي يعني

----------


## pinky bride

ابى سوالف رومنسيات ولانجريات طويله وباسعار زينه 

الالعاب الزوجيه ليش هنيه تنباع ع 60 و 70 وارخص شي 50 وفي السعوديه نفس اللعبه ب 10 و15 !!!!

----------


## aynawiah

مرحبااا بنااات 

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالمكواه البخارية عيبتني واريد منها ..

وهاااي صورتها ..




مشكووورين وانتظر ردكم ..


حياكم الله ..

----------


## znoOoOb

تاجرات العبي والجلابيات 
فديتكم لو وحده منكم تقدر توصليالعبي اللي تفصلها . للبيت في شنطة ورح ادفع لها بيزات المندوب . 
لاني ما اقدر اسير السوق ... وابا انقي براحتي بس ابي اسعار حلوة

----------


## نـور

خواتي اريد اطقم المواليد الكااااااملله والحلوووه ويكون السعر مناااااااااااااااااااااسب مب غالي

----------


## smily

بغيت عباية راس بسعر معقول ما أبيها غالية يعني ما تتعدى (...) لأن الصراحة عندنا أسعارهم معقولة ورخيصة بس المشكلة مب الكل متخصص في عبي الراس

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواااتي ..

اريد قطع مع الشيله بـ35 

استرشات قطن ملونه ..

توزيعات رمضان..

شيل صفوه ..

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

خواتي ... منو من التاجرات ,, يبيعون مكياج ماركة بن ناي ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواااتي ..

اريد قطع مع الشيله بـ35 

استرشات قطن ملونه ..

توزيعات رمضان..

شيل صفوه ..

----------


## بربريزا

اريد سكارفات بوارين ونص؟؟

----------


## عالم

منو من التاجرات تطلب من موقع ebay

----------


## نصابو

ماكييييييييييرات
ماكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرات ..
ربيعتيه تبا ماكيره تيها القاعه او هي تروح لها ..
ربيعتيه من عيمان والعرس كذلك بيكون فـ عيمان ( جمعية ان المؤمنين )
بس حقها هي يعني محد بيكوون وياها ..
والاسعااااااااااااار تكووووووووووون منااااااااااااااسبه ^_^

----------


## اماراتي الحبيبة

تـاجرات من تقدر توفر لي فرش سيقمـا بهالفتره 
لأنه عندهم عرض !! 

بلـيز انتظر ردكم

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي بول نااااااقـــــــــــــــه

----------


## فوآغي

ابـــغـي عدســـات مــلوونــه طبيـــه

منو اتبيــع عدسات طبيه ملوونه ؟

----------


## الناقه الحلوه

اذا ما عليكم امر ابا التاجره اللي تبيع كفرات البلاك بيري اللي في شكل ويه وألوان فسفوريه ما عرف ضيعت صفحتها

----------


## بيلار

خواتي لوسمحتو منو تقدر توفرلي بعض الاغراض من تايلند

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابا بنجابي حق حفلة حنااا

----------


## ورده نرجس

تاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالجلابيه للعيد .. ضروووووووووووووووووري

----------


## ماروكووو

السلام عليكم

المطلوب منتج تجميل الأنف
Nose Huggie




أتريا تواصلكم بأقرب وقت

----------


## red apple

*السلام عليكم ^^*

*تآآجرآآت المنتدى* 

*منو تقدر توفر لي هالشنطة ؟؟*

** 

http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponli...anvasnylon/pg0 


*و لا هالشنطة ؟؟*
** 

*من جوسي كوتوور ^^* 



*بلييييز الي تقدر ترآآسلني و تقوولي بكم بتيبلي آياها يعنى السعر النهائي ^^*

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ابي منظم الشنط بسعر رخيص وحلو ولونه اسود





ابي مثله قياس 38اسود او اي لون بس لون اسود احسن

----------


## بـحـور

* بغيت رابط الاخت سكون حلم لتاجير الفساتين ضروووووووري ..*

----------


## A2K

وبعد بغيت شباصات واطواق للشعر ,, اكسسوارات يعني 

بغيت قمصان نوووووووووم وتنكري ما يتعدى سعرها ال60 درهم والحين رمضان والعيد قرب اكيد في عروووووووووض ^^[

----------


## نونو عيناوية

بغيييت رقم حياة التميمي ضروري

----------


## مها جميرا

ابا روابط لعضوات يسون سويت ..

----------


## نبض و روح

منوا يقدر يوفرلي لزقات الصدر 

اريد التاجره بسرعه

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات ابي ماكيره لتاريخ 29 هالشهر اتي البيت..
و المبلغ اللي تطلبه ما يكون غالي.. اتريا ردودكم بأسرع وقت..

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت اطلب من مواقع او تاجرات يطلبن لي ابعموله معقوله

----------


## الياسيه20

> تاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالجلابيه للعيد .. ضروووووووووووووووووري


حتـــى انا ... ضرووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا خواااتيه ..

بغيت ارقام حريـــم يسوون محاشــي وفطـــاير وسويتات..!!



بس اباها من العين بلييييييييييييييييز


وما اتكون غاليه .. لان شي من التاجرات يبالغن فالسعر.. نحن انعرف انهن يتعبن وكل خلطه غير عن الثاااني ..

بس ابا وحده شغلها نظيف وحلووو وهب غالي..

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا وحده تطلب لي من موقع امريكي

----------


## ilqa6wa

تاجرات اللانجري ماعليكن امر طرشلي كتالوجاتكن
بس اللي من الامارات ماابا اطلب من برع  :Smile:

----------


## فوآغي

منو التاجره اللي اتبيع ملابس داخليه وبجــايـم ؟

----------


## قصيدة

السلام عليكم ..

خواتــــــي ،، أنا أبا أبواك رجالية ( محفظة ) تكون حلوة 

يا ريت تدلوني على التاجرة لأني نسيت أسمها ،، أنا من فترة شفتهن بس نسيت والله

ومشكورين ..

----------


## عـيـشي بـلادي

السلام عليكم.........بغيت توزيعات حق عرس بس ايكون شغل راقي و شي ايديد ...ما ابغي الافكار المستهلكة مثل الاعطور و حلويات...في انتظار ابداعاتكم

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد عبيييييييييييييييي بقصاااااااااااااااات .. ويكون شغلها خفيف او ساااااااااده ..

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

ابا تاجرة توفر لي شرايط ساتان (حرير)وبسعر حلو لأني باخذ كمية 







انتظر الرد باسرع وقت لو سمحتوا =)

----------


## m-zoon

خواتي بغيت تاجرة تعامل مع مواقع اجنبية

----------


## مجرووحه

السلام عليكم

ضرووري و عااجل ما بقى شي عن عرس اخوويه ..!!
اعرفكم راعياات فزعاات لا تفسلووني >.<
المووهيم

من كم يوم شفت توزيعاات في عررس خطييره اللي عليهاا لمعه وحده اهني فالمنتدى تسويها
و تحط فيهاا فوااله .. رهيييييبه صدق كنا اتخبلناا عليها .. حتى اهل حرمه اخوويه يبوون يسوون مثلهاا بس عقب العيد .. احيدني مسيفه صوره التوزيعات عندي فاللاب من زمان و ما شفت التاجره من امس وانا ادوور و دورت بالمول البرونزي ما حصلتهاا .. و كم مره اشووف الصووره في توقيعهاا و الحين يوم ابااها ما احصها ..




اتوقع كانت الحبه ب10 دراهم ..

بناات اللي يعرف راابطهاا بلييز يدلني عليها 
ما شي وقت بسسسسسسسرعه

----------


## ام المزيون

*استيكرات

لغرفه يهال (( بويز ))

+

للمطبخ

+

لممر الدري


هههههههههه !! يعني استيكرات وخلاص ,,,,,,*

----------


## znoOoOb

تاجرات العبي والجلابيات 
فديتكم لو وحده منكم تقدر توصلي العبي اللي تفصلها . للبيت في شنطة ورح ادفع لها بيزات المندوب . 
لاني ما اقدر اسير السوق ... وابا انقي براحتي بس ابي اسعار حلوة

----------


## شمس الامارااات

> وبعد بغيت شباصات واطواق للشعر ,, اكسسوارات يعني 
> 
> بغيت قمصان نوووووووووم وتنكري ما يتعدى سعرها ال60 درهم والحين رمضان والعيد قرب اكيد في عروووووووووض ^^[


 
انا بعد بغيت قمصان نوم بس ما ابي تنكري ما احبه موووووووول

----------


## brb

آدور على Polka Dot Headband وين آحصلهن ؟؟

----------


## m-zoon

ادورر على خلخال مثل هذا

----------


## مارية المهيري

*أبغي قمصان نوم طويلة ..
تكون رااااقية وحلوة ..*

----------


## بشارة خير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي مبروك عليكم الشهر ، محتاجه حد يسويلي فطور وسحور على طول الشهر وتكون وجبات نباتيه خاليه من المشتقات الحيوانيه ومن مشتقات الألبان ، أنا من الشارجه ارجو الرد على الخاص . وجزاكم الله خير.

----------


## bellegirl

*لانجري قياس 3 إكس لارج

واسعار أققققل عن 100 درهم*

----------


## نبر ون

ابا سوع حلوة وما تكون واااايد غالية

----------


## softqueen

ادور على بخاخ السيقان اللي عندها لاتبخل علي بليز

----------


## فوآغي

منو اتبيع بجــايم 

نفس لاسنزا وومن سيكرت .. بناطلين و بلايز 

ما أريـد قمصان نووم

وأريد ملابس داخليه

----------


## احساس33

ادور هديه مميزة اهديها لربيعتي 


فكرت بعطر يكون باسمها


ياريت اي وحده تقدر تساعدني ما تبخل عليه 

 :Smile: 



وشكري لكم جميع

----------


## akka

خواتي شو اسم التاجره اللي تبيع شنط مرسومه عليها حذاء رياضي لونها رمادي و أحمر اشتريت منها بس نسيت الاسم ؟؟؟ ساعدوني

----------


## فديت عمره

أبا تاجرة ترتبلي التوزيعات في ستاند

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

هلا وغلا 
بليز أي تقدر توفرلي مثل هالطقم بس سلفر تراسلني
بأسرع وقت



أي تاجره تقدر توفرلي شرات هالفستان أو أحلا عنه تراسلني لبنوته عمرها 8 سنوات بليززززز


منو التاجره الي تقدر توفرلي هالكريم أساس الي يسوي لمعه حلوه للويه تراسلني

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> اريد عبيييييييييييييييي بقصاااااااااااااااات .. ويكون شغلها خفيف او ساااااااااده ..

----------


## ع ـزي شمـوخي

أدور على تمليس راائع .. و يغني عن الاستشوار اللي يؤذي الشعر بالحرارة اللي يطلعهاا ..! و حتى استشوارت الصالونات تؤذي الشعررر .. 

اللي تعرف وين ينباااع .. بلييز .. فالعين .. او الامارات .. او اي مكان .. بس خاااصة العين .. ^* لآني من هلها .. او حتى تعرف اسمه تقوولي اباه ضروري .. والله دخل خاطرري .. و اللي تعرفه من ألتاجرات أو تقدر تطلبه لآ تبخل بس لآزم يكون اصلي اصلـــــــــــــي ^* .. 

لآنه بصراحه حلووو واايد .. يعني الة وحده و تسوي كل هالاشياا .. بدال ما نخسر بيززات ع كم جهااز ولا ينفعن بعد ..^^


بحط صورة ألجهاز ..^^ و اللي تعرفه تقولي ..

----------


## شمس الامارااات

بغيت ملابس للعيد حق عيالي
برمودات وتيشيرتات فساتين اي شي المهم شي يكون مرتب وحلو ^^ ويكون صيفي ما بي عيالي يخيسون من الحر هع
البنوته عمرها 3 سنوات والولد 5 سنوات

----------


## مس شمه

السلااام عليكم خواتي ..

من منكم تقدر توفرلي هاي الساعه؟؟

----------


## حلوه بس دبه

أريد أبواك رجاليه هديه لزوجي ضرووري الرجاء إرسال على الخاص

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

بغيت اطقم صلاة ( الشيلة + السجادة ) ... وبغيت الشيل الوسيعة اللي تي مخيوطة وبس فيها فتحة الراس ولاستيك ... بدون ما انطلع الايد لبرع ،، الشيلة كلها تكون عبارة عن قطعة وحده كاملة من الراس للريول ..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي المشقر الشفاف 
الحجم الكبير

----------


## جـورية العين

> منوا يقدر يوفرلي لزقات الصدر 
> 
> اريد التاجره بسرعه


 وانا بعد اريد نفس الشي

----------


## حلوهـ و كيوت

ممكن توفير شنط للمدرسه لبنات الثانوية بأشكال غريبه و فنتك و ما تكون مألوفه و بأسعار مناسبه

و بغيت حمالات الصدر اللتي تكون كامله شفافه

----------


## ام غداير

بغيت بلاك بيري 9700


يديد 


يكون نظيف والسعر معقول

----------


## حلوهـ و كيوت

> بغيت اطقم صلاة ( الشيلة + السجادة ) ... وبغيت الشيل الوسيعة اللي تي مخيوطة وبس فيها فتحة الراس ولاستيك ... بدون ما انطلع الايد لبرع ،، الشيلة كلها تكون عبارة عن قطعة وحده كاملة من الراس للريول ..


نفس الطلب

----------


## pinkuish

ابا حد يساعدني ...ابا حد يشتريلي ساعة رجاليه من باريس غاليري وبحولها الفلوس عالحساب واطرشه لي عالارامكس بليز.

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

شنط للمدرسهـ بأشكااااااااااااال غرييييبه وحصريهـ ومو موجوده فالامارات واسعاااااااااارها اتكون معقووووووله وحلوه

----------


## ara

مرحبا

لو سمحتوا 

بغيت تيشيرتات ماركة بولو

(تيشيرتات نسئية ورجالية)

وشكرا

----------


## العلا2001

بغيت طاولة للاب توب

----------


## honest

بغيت مجمدات لرمضان

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> اريد عبيييييييييييييييي بقصاااااااااااااااات .. ويكون شغلها خفيف او ساااااااااده ..

----------


## *غرور*

أريد آجار حاااااار واااايد اللي عندها يريت ما تبخل عليه..

----------


## mooon shj

ابغي مخاوير مال العين يكونون ويل

----------


## أم فلان1

فديتكن ابا البجاااايم السوريه حق بنوته عمرهااااا 3 وولد عمره سنه ونص بس انا اخذ قياس 2

----------


## ام هزاع 85

بناات من فترررره سرت عرس وحده من العين ..

وكانت زفتهااااااا رووووووووووووعه روعه والقاء الشاعر اروووع وسالت العروس قالت لي من المنتدى 

واسمها ساسي ذهب 

الله يخليييييييكم ممكن رابطها عرسي جريب او التاجره نفسها ترد علي بغيييت رقمها او اي حد يعرفها شخصيا لا تبخلون علي فديتكم ..

----------


## بنت الطموح

منو تبيع شاي وولنغ ؟؟ 
بلييز ابا سلم واستلم ويكون سعره زين 


اترياكم خواتي

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات منو تعرف اسم التاجره اللي تبيع المرصعه العجيبه ياريت تسلس اسمها اوي تراسلني شكرا

----------


## أم شهد2010

> بغيت مجمدات لرمضان


وأنابعد

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي تاجرة تعامل مع مواقع اجنبيه

----------


## lolo girl

اريد وحده تبيع ملابس اطفال كشخه بسعر معقول

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا شنط لابتوب بس باشكال حلوة وكيوت..
بليز ما ابا سوالف يهال ..
ابا اشياء للكبار كيوووووووووووووووووت

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب شنط للسفر

----------


## برق لمع

ابا ديفيدي يشغل الريل بلير على التلفزيون

----------


## al-talee

السلام عليكم 
بغيت أكياس التخزين البلاستيكية اللي نقدر نسحب الهوا. منها اللي عندها ياليت ترأسلني

----------


## آلكشمه

ابا تاجره تسويلي جلابيات رمضان الساده مع شيلهن

----------


## معاني الروح

بغيت محاشي مع ورق عنب وملفوف ضروري واتكون من العين عشان سرعه التوصيل ليوم الأحد

----------


## dnyailwalah

* منوووو توفرلي كريم وجل من ماليزيا 500 مل للعبوه وعمولتها بتكون 1000 درهم*

----------


## droubi

السلام عليكم

خواتي بغيت توزيعات المواليد الكوريشيه..

سمعت ان في وحدة تسويها عندنا بالمنتدى..

أعتقد اسمها ام سعود..

بأسرع وقت لو سمحتوا..

----------


## m-zoon

خواااااااااااتي بغيت وحدة تتعامل مع مواقع اجنبية

----------


## raabee3

ممكن اعرف مين من التاجرات اتبيع النقابات المطاطة

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات ابا وحده تسوي زفة لدخلة العروس بقصايد وباسرع وقت

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب كفر مرابي للمستشفى بسعر رخيص ..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي مشقر الشفاااف

----------


## شمـــس

بنااات
اريد فحص البيبي اذا بنت او ولد !! فحص الجنس!

بليز الي تعرف اللي تبيعه تقوولي

اباه ضروووري

----------


## هديل المشاعر

*ابي العاب زوجية من تاجرات الالعاب بالجملة يعني بشتري من كل لعبة تقريبا 6 العاب*

*يا ليت تراسلوني باللي عندكم مع الاسعار*

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات منو تطرشلي اللينك للي تبيع المرضعه العجيبه ضروري بليييز

----------


## m.dxb88

ابغي وحده تسووي عباايات بسعر معقول مب اكثر عن 400


وابغي ارااسل التااجره ان ابرااهيم ضرووري

وابغي بعد جلابيات كويتيه

----------


## الزرعونية

السلام عليكم


بغيت كبة برغل محشوة لحم وبصل وصنوبر
وتكون الكبة صغيرة والطبقة الخارجية خفيفة

ابا ١٠٠ حبة مجمدة قبل رمضان

مب أكثر من ١٥٠ درهم دام انهم صغار

أتشرط وايد صح ^^
بس ريلي يحبها جي ^^


أنا من الشارجة منطقة النوف

----------


## درب الوله

خواتي منو عندها مشد سليم ليفت؟ اللي عندها تراسلني ما عليها امر ^__^

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبي حمالات الصدر الشفافة 

و أبي اللزق اللي يرفع الصدر

----------


## السيليه

السلام عليكم بنات 
ولدية اريد اشتريله بلاي ستيشن 3 اليديدة الضعيفة بس غالية في السوق اريد وحدة اتكون يديدة ورخيصة مب شرط 250 جيجا لا اباها 120 وسلمتو

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى وحده تسويلي لوقو

اللي تعرف تطرشيلي سنمبل من شغلها ع الخاص

وابى لوقو برفشنال

----------


## العمر_أيام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اممممم بغيت حد يدلني ع حد يبيع مربى التين ويكون شكله مثل الدبس وداخل حبات التين كامله ولوونه خمري ع اسود ...... الي يعرف حد يقولي او اذا حد يبيع هنيه فالمنتدى يخبرني ولكم جزيل الشكر ^^

----------


## sakuradxb

ابغي تعليقه للسياره بحركات كرستال وقلوب ودلع مع شي يحمل حرف من اسمي واسمه!!
ممكن!!؟ ما اعرف منو اسال؟

----------


## سبحآن آلله

ممكن تدلوني على تاجره تبيع سكارفات سوده

----------


## عالية الغالية

> منوا يقدر يوفرلي لزقات الصدر 
> 
> اريد التاجره بسرعه

----------


## نبض حساس

هلا
اريد صحون بلاستيك للبسكويت اشكال حلوه
ثاني طلب قمع مال بلح شام

----------


## بقايا زجاج

بغيت لبس ليلة حنه

----------


## *همس*

بغيت تاجرة تبيعلي شيل صفوة ساده ومشجر بغيت كل الالوان وتبيعلي ياهم بالجمله

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ابي من هذيلا

----------


## برق لمع

> ابا ديفيدي يشغل الريل بلير على التلفزيون


........

----------


## أم مطر

الاسيتون السحري 

او مناديل ازالة المناكير بالفواكه

----------


## عذوورة

ابا وحدة تسوي ميكب وتسريحة حلو
وتسويلنا بحدود 800 درهم
وتسويلنا بدبا الفجيرة
بليز ظروري
عقب اسبوعين العرس

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ارررررريد عبي بقصات ساااااااااده..

----------


## بزنس كارد

منوه من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي هذيل الشوزز من برع البلاد خلال 3 اسابيع طبعا السعر بيكون مع فايدتها 
والقياس 39
نفس اللي في الصوره بالضبط ونفس الالوان 


نفس اللي في الصوره ونفس اللون قياس 39


وهذا بعد نفس الصوره ونفس القياس 



نفس اللي في الوسط يعني ابيض واسود 



ابا الفوشي 



ويليت اللي تراسلني تكون متاكده انها تقدر توفرهن وتراسلني بعد ما تكون حصلتهن لي وتحدد لي السعر من اول رساله

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا حبوب بايوجي 
الي فيه 30 حبه بالعلبه

----------


## آلكشمه

ابا تاااااااااجره تسويلي جلابيات قطع شربت وفيهم دانتيل خفييييييف ع الصدر والاكمام

----------


## مفاز

ممكن تدلوني عالتاجرات الي يبيعون عدسات تجميليه ملونه تكبر العين 
و اكون شاكره لكم  :Smile:

----------


## آهات القلب

ابغي شنط حلوة ...مب كباار واايد ولا صغاار بعد 
يعني متوسطة الحجم 
وباسعار حلوة مب اكثر عن 120

----------


## أحلى ملك

بلوزات او قمصان حلوة من هونج كونج او الصين عادى 

تكون واسعة وفضفاضة وطويلة يعنى تصلح للبس علي الجينز 

وتكون بثلث كم او كم كامل ما ابا كت ولا نص كم 

ومشكورين

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

اريد وحدة شطورة و ماهرة و اكلها يكون خباااااااااااااااااااااااال تسوي لي بسبوسة بالتمر و بسبوسة عادي و بسكويت بالنوتيلا و كيك يكوووووووون خبال ب طعم الكاكااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بعدددددد اممممممممم اهم شي اكلها يكوون خبال منو الحلوة بتسووويلي بليييييييز

----------


## ظبيانيه غير

شخباركم ياحلوات المنتدى


ابا استكرات حق اليدار تكون كشخة وغريبة



ومشكورااااااااات

----------


## emirian777

بغيت خواتي مفرزات حق رمضان لذيييييييذة وشهية وبأسعااااار مناسبة

----------


## ام رفاه

ابااااا منيكان 
بس ما يكون كامل

----------


## أم خلــودي

أنا ابي سمبوية وفطاير للتفريز برمضان والله ضروري خواتي ردو علي

----------


## galb._.5lly

بليييز من متى ادور نك التاجره الي تييب كاكاو كيندر من امريكااا

بليييز ساعدووني

----------


## وين انت ؟

ابا حد يسويلي توقيع متحرك . . ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا هية واااااو لريلي وتكون زاهبة بتغلفها وكل شي
بس ابا الدفع سلم واستلم وتوصلني على يوم السبت الياي ان شاء الله لاني برد بالخميس من السفر

----------


## أحلا ورده

ضروووووري عده الحلاقه كامله 

وبكم السعر..؟

----------


## شهادي

ابه بنطلون البف

----------


## ღ فوشية ღ

بغيت أعرف منو التاجرة اللي تسوي اللوقو المعدن أو البلاستيك بس أنا اللي اختار شو على اللوقو

----------


## أحلى ملك

بلوزات او قمصان حلوة من هونج كونج او الصين او من المريخ حتى هههههههه تعبت وانا ادور 

تكون واسعة وفضفاضة وطويلة يعنى تصلح للبس علي الجينز 

وتكون بثلث كم او كم كامل ما ابا كت ولا نص كم 

ومشكورين

----------


## أم مطر

> الاسيتون السحري 
> 
> او مناديل ازالة المناكير بالفواكه

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواتيه ...
طلبيه شوويه غرريب
انا عنديه سجادة الجيب .. مالت الصلاه
كنت طالبتنها عن وحده فالمنتدى
والطباعه مول هب عايبتنيه متقشررررره
منووو من تاجرات السجاده ..
تقدر تاخذ السجاده وتمسح الكلام وتطبع لي من اول ويديد
ولها المبلغ اللي تبااه
لني قبل رمضان اريد اسوي توزيعات بنت ختيه تكون زااهبه ..



هيه وابا بعد اطلب سيايد غيرهم ..
حق اخويه .. اريد اسوي له توزيعاااات سجادة الصلاه بمناسبة ترقيته ..

وشكرااااا وايد ^_^

----------


## سلواه

ابغي التلبينه من صنع حرمه 

ويكون الاستلام سلم واستلم

----------


## مجرووحه

بنات انا ابغي نف التاجره ..
ما ابغي توزيعات ثاانيه .. ابغي هااي بالضبط ما ابغي اشكال ثانيه .. مع احترامي لكل التاجرات  :Smile: 
و ما بجى الا كم يووم عن العرس بليز خواتي ..
و اللي تروم تسوي لي نفسهاا .. ابغي صوور شغلهااا ..

ما بطلب من دون صوور ..
و اتمنى من العضواات اللي يعرفون التاجره يطرشون لي موضوعها او ع الاقل ملفها الشخصي..







> السلام عليكم
> 
> ضرووري و عااجل ما بقى شي عن عرس اخوويه ..!!
> اعرفكم راعياات فزعاات لا تفسلووني >.<
> المووهيم
> 
> من كم يوم شفت توزيعاات في عررس خطييره اللي عليهاا لمعه وحده اهني فالمنتدى تسويها
> و تحط فيهاا فوااله .. رهيييييبه صدق كنا اتخبلناا عليها .. حتى اهل حرمه اخوويه يبوون يسوون مثلهاا بس عقب العيد .. احيدني مسيفه صوره التوزيعات عندي فاللاب من زمان و ما شفت التاجره من امس وانا ادوور و دورت بالمول البرونزي ما حصلتهاا .. و كم مره اشووف الصووره في توقيعهاا و الحين يوم ابااها ما احصها ..
> 
> ...

----------


## عالية الغالية

السلام عليكم 


اشحالكن ؟



وين ممكن احصل شرات هالفستان او اي شي حلو لبنتي لعرس خالها  :Sha2:

----------


## أم رفيعة

_مطلوب جهاز كريب ظروري_

----------


## برق لمع

ابا ديفيدي يدعم الريل بلير يعني يشغله على التلفزيون

----------


## A & M

بغيت رابط دلوعه الموت ابا اخذ كاكاو منها

وبغيت حد يسوي محاشي وفطاير وكب كيك

اتريى الرد منكن يا تاجرات ^^

----------


## mahayh

السلام عليكم 

التاجرة اللي تبيع (اللـيجنز) تراسلني ع الخاص بليز ^^

----------


## أم سـ ع ـود

انا ادور ع اقماع الفطاير 

مثل اللي فالصورة 

:
:
: 



اللي عندها بليز تراسلني ع الخاص بسرررعه

----------


## دهن_العود

حبوووووووبات منوه من التاجرات اتبيع شباصات وحاطه نوع القباضه هاي

بنات ابغي البنت اللي عارضتها في موضوعها مسويه القباضه يعني كامله وهذا النوع من الشباصات

انا ابا الضباااااصه كااااااااااااااااااااااامل يعني مب مس هالمقبض
وكانت عارضتنهم ب 35 درهم

----------


## عذوورة

بليز ابا وحدة اتمكيج 4 بنات
ياليت يكون ميكب مع تسريحة بحدود 800 درهم
مب ميكب بروحه 800

----------


## little_bird

لسلام عليكم

أنا أبي عدت أشياء مختلفه ..

وأبي كل شيء من الجاهز مب انه تفصيل واختيار قطع وشغلانه

أول شيء: بغيت طقم مدس مع شنطه حق البيبي بوي .. يكون بسيط و حلو ونوعية زينه وبسعر معقول مب شرط مره فخم أبي شيء عادي نفس يعني أسعار المحلات مب مشكله 

ثانيا: بغيب ملابس تنفع حق الشتا تكون نيو بورن و سايز 0 -3. و 3- 6 حق الأولاد مع أشكال قحافي سواء مع الطقم أو منفصلات وزلاغات ونوعيه زين صحيه للصغاريه .. وبعد بأسعار معقوله وقطنيه ميه بالميه 

ثالثا: بغيت جلابيات بيت تكون أسعارها معقوله أكثر حد عندي 50 درهم وإذا فيه أقل بعد زين سواء قطن ولا حرير نوعيه زينه وتعيش فتره وأهم شيء تكون فصم أو أزرارها من قدام عشان الترضيع

أتمنى المساعده 

وإذا فيه صور بليز ارسلوا لي لأني جديه بالموضوع وإذا طلبت راح اطلب كميه 

انتظركن

----------


## دبيRoSe

*Hi

بنــاات منووو تقدر توفرلي قطاو شيرازيات بيوور
انثى وذكر (الالوان ابيض ورمادي)
او تعرف وين بحصل بلييييييز ابيييهم*

----------


## meme_85

Jillian Michaels - 30 Day Shred امنو تقدر توفر ها شريط رياظي اباه ظرووووووووووووووري يبيعونه في موقع امازون بس انا ماعرف اطلب من عنندهم

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

ياريت اي تاجره تقدر توفر لي هالمنتج

اسمه 

Sally Hansen miracle nail growth

و صورته



وشكرا مقدما 

=)

----------


## أم شهد2010

> انا ادور ع اقماع الفطاير 
> 
> مثل اللي فالصورة 
> 
> :
> :
> : 
> 
> 
> ...


وانا بعد

----------


## ام نواااري

ابغي وحده اتبيع المشد الاندونيسي في العين

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا بدلات روووووووعه خباااااال حق اول يوم عيد لبنتي عمرها 3 سنين الله يحفظها لي و ولولدي عمره 10 شهور...
السعر مب 400 و فوق لا ابا 350 و تحت و فيه شغل يعني...

----------


## قلبي سعيد

> ابغي وحده اتبيع المشد الاندونيسي في العين


نفس طلب الاخت  :Smile:

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

بنااااااااااااات بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع شمووووع وفيهن روااااااائح حلوووووه اللي عندها بسرررررعه تراسلني

----------


## آهات القلب

> انا ادور ع اقماع الفطاير 
> 
> مثل اللي فالصورة 
> 
> :
> :
> : 
> 
> 
> ...


نفس الطلب

----------


## كلش غير

بليز ابا تاجرة تبيع ملابس اطفال نيوبورن xs

----------


## أم مطر

شنط عاديه ( حقائب يد ) الحجم المتوسط والاسعار تحت ال 100 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++




> الاسيتون السحري 
> 
> او مناديل ازالة المناكير بالفواكه

----------


## غوالي

اريد جلابية الفراشة تفصيل لي ولبنتي الي عمرها 3 سنوات نفس القطعة ونفس الخوار تقريبا نفس مديل كيلوبترا الي تقدر اطرشلي الصور

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

*بناااااااااااااااات بغييت شموووووووووووووووع وفيهم روائح وين التاجرة اللي تبيعهم معقولة محد راسلني عالخاص

محتاجتنهم ضرووووووووووووووري بلييييييييييييز لاتطنشوووووووووون*

----------


## أم رفيعة

مطلوب مكينه الكرييييييييييييييييب

----------


## ميميه88

منو تقدر توفرلي هالعطر؟

----------


## عالية الغالية

ويتكون من

سجاده +دراعه فيها ملفع لاصق فيه تحكمين بلفه+جنطه

وين اقدر احصل شراتهن 

داخل او خارج المنتدى ؟

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

نفس الطلب لو سمحتوا 




> الاسيتون السحري 
> 
> او مناديل ازالة المناكير بالفواكه

----------


## فديت عمره

أبارقم تاجرة تسوي السويت اللي فالعلب او الاسكريم حق المستشفى و تكون من العين ..... و شكرا

----------


## جرح صامت

> ويتكون من
> 
> سجاده +دراعه فيها ملفع لاصق فيه تحكمين بلفه+جنطه
> 
> وين اقدر احصل شراتهن 
> 
> داخل او خارج المنتدى ؟



نفس الطلب بليييييييييييييييييز ابا كميات

----------


## /*روح العين*/

منو التاجرة الي تطلب ملابس اطفال من امريكا (( جمبوري ))

----------


## Amo0one

مطلوب Iphone 3g 
16 أو 32 قيقا 

بسعر حلوووو

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*بناااااات ابي من هالجواااتي للي تقدر اتوفرلي اياااهـ [ السعر يكون اقل من 180 ]*

*ابااا يكون فيه لون اسود ~ خط ملون والجوتي اسود عادي يعني اهم شي يكون فيه لون اسود ~* 

*وسلمـ واستلمـ ~ ويوصلني قبل العيد* 

**
**

**


[IMG]http://1.bp.********.com/_LpWSK60Su6g/SY3NCtp_r-I/AAAAAAAAAII/0v69dYwlHes/s320/converse.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ام فيصل1

اريد رابط العضوة FoOo اللي تبيع اطقم مفارش النفاس 
لو حد يعرفها الله يخليكم ساعدوني

----------


## مهرة بلآ فآرس

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

ياريت اي تاجره تقدر توفر لي هالمنتج

اسمه 

Sally Hansen miracle nail growth

و صورته



وشكرا مقدما 

=)

----------


## أم حـ م ـد

السلام عليكم 

منو منكم تبيع فراش للشباري الي تكون بونفرين 

اباه الالوان الورديه مش الغامجه ولا الفاتحه وبغيت لو البرتقالي الغامج 

والاسعاار معقوله ياريت الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## فوآغي

منو من التاجرات 

اتبيع

ملابس داخليه راقيه شرات فكتيوريا سيكرت و لاسنزا

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي تاجرة اتبيع الليقنزات حلووة بسعر معقول

----------


## أم رفيعة

*مطلوب جهاز كرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب*

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

خواتي 
في تاجره كانت تبيع لحفات سرير صناعه تركية 
اللي يعرفها يراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## روح الزعامه

خواتي انا ابغي كروسيه و قمصان نوم حرير

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*مطلوووووووووووووووووب ليجيز* 

*برتقالي واخضر* 

*والسعر ما يتجاوز ~ الـ 50*

----------


## ام الغيث

منو التاجرة اللي تسوي مدس الياهل والشنطة بالاسامي او الحروف

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

تاجرات ابا سشوار الكواية او اللي تسميه السيراميك .. 

بأسرع وقت

----------


## سوارة

منو تقدر تفصل لي عبااااية الفيونكه بسعر حلو بشرط يكون رااااااااااااااااااااقي بالحريرالناااااااااااااااااااااااعم
وابغي عباية الاستريش اللي كم واحد يكون مخطط بالاسترش الفضي كااااااااااامل مخطط
ابا بعد تاتوووهات للجسم ملوناااااااااااااااات

----------


## miss-cool

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت أسكارفات ماركه لو في حد يقدر يوفرلي 

ويسلمووووو

----------


## مجروحة K

هلا 

ابي قمصااان دلع فى دلع يعنى للمراهقات


=)

----------


## ام رفاه

هلا خواتي
بغيت العلب الشفافة المربعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ادور على اقماع الفطاير المعدن اللى تتاجر فيهم تراسلني

----------


## Miss_Patchi

مرحبا حبايبي

لو سمحتو ابا زفه اسلامية و من غير موسيقى باسم العروس اسماء

و ابا وحده تسويلي سيدي اغاني بس من غير موسيقى او مسحوب عنها الموسيقى و يكون ربشه يعني اللي يكون يالس يرتبش و يرقص 


هههه

اللي تروم تراسلني على الخاص 

موفقات انشا الله ^^

----------


## buss-girl

ابا حد يوفر لي هاللبس من بربري


و لعمر 6-9 شهور

----------


## ام دويس

أريد اي شي يخص سبونج بوب  من جواتي ,شنط,تيشيرتات,اكسسوارات ,,وابيهن يكونن عندي قبل 15\8 حق بنت 20سنه

----------


## وين انت ؟

وين تاجرات الليقنز ابا لقنزات اكسسس لالارج وبدون رسمات بنات يعني مابا رسم بنات او ويوه عليه

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

ابغي جلابيات غاويه حق رمضان.......المقاس لارج

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي الحنا الملون

----------


## ام رآشد

التاجره اللي تبيع استاند الاساور و استاند الشغابات وبوكسات لحفظ السوع
ياليت تراسلني  :Smile:

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

شنط للاسكووووووووووووووول غير غير

----------


## pinky bride

السلام عليكم

ابى جهاز شد الصدر ورفعه

وابى لفافات الكيرلي

وابى رومنسيات حلوه وباسعار احلى 

ولانجريات طويله ان وجد

----------


## shyo0o5yha

منوهـ تقدر تطلبلي من رالف لورن ...............؟؟!

بالبطاقه الامريكيه

----------


## b-noota-90

لو سمحتوا بغيت أعرف وين ألقى التاجرات اللي تبيع القماطات للبيبي على أشكال ورد جوري وهالأشياء

بغيت الرابط لو سمحوا وطرشولي على الخاص 

ومشكورين ...

----------


## عواشهـ

> ابغي الحنا الملون




انا بعد ابا.. مع السعر حبيايبي

----------


## buss-girl

ابا حد يوفرلي هالشنطة

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابغي الحنا الملون


mee 2 نبا نتميز ف العيد^^

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنات ابغي سشوار الكواااية 
مثل جيه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ابي الحنه الملونهـ 

ابي شنط حلوة للمدرسة 

ابي ليجيز برتقالي واخضر ~

----------


## الياسيه20

> ابغي الحنا الملون



اكرر الطلب..

----------


## رهينة الشوق

السلام عليكم

خواتي انا ادور ليقنز رمادي او سلفر او وردي فاتح او بنفسجي فاتح 
ابا لون يركب على فستان قصير سلفر

----------


## رعشة حرف

محتاجة احد يوفرلى زيت انوب الهندى و دى صورته  يا ريت يا بنات ما تطنشونى لانى محتاجة كمية

----------


## red apple

*بنآآآت آنا آبى ستكرآآآآت حق البي بي 

Blackberry 9700^^*

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي،،،

من التاجره إلي ممكن تشتري لي موبايل وتعدل فيه من كرستالات وشغلات حلوه مثل ورود على أشكال كيوت،،،، ولي تقدر توفر لي اطرش لي الديزاينات عالخاص ,,,, واريد بع الحنا الملون بلييييز

----------


## .. أم زايد ..

يالتاجرات منو تبيع ورق عنب .. لذييييذ وحامض ^.^ .. يفضل تكون من عيمان او الشارجه

----------


## ilqa6wa

مثل يراني اللي فوق  :Smile: 
ابا الحنا الملون  :Smile:

----------


## عرووس_بوظب

انا ابا محشي ملفوف يكون جنان خاطري بمحشي بملفوف فيه صلصة طمام وياليت من بوظبي

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*..*

*حنهـ ملونهـ* 

*ليجينز : برتقالي واخضر* 

*شنط كيوت للاسكول*

*جواتي هاااي*

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

طبعا ابغى الحنا الملونة لاني اتخبلنا عليهااااااااااااااا
بليزززززززز التاجرات يراسلوني

----------


## pinky pearl

ابى اكياس راقية باسمي ..

----------


## niraan

أبا أطلب كب كيك...يكون في بوظبي مع التوصيل...في حدود ال5 دراهم للحبة تقريبا...

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

منو تقدر تجهز عروس بكاااامل التجهيزات او بعضها مثل العنايه بالبشره كامـــــــــله

----------


## نم نم مي

ابا الحنا الملون

----------


## bissanza

*تاجرات الأكل يفضل من عجمان ياريت تراسلني ع الخاص وتكون شاطرة بالمحاشي

*

----------


## shy6o0nah

سكارفات قطن 
واشكال حلوه

----------


## دلوعة 2005

منو التاجره الي تبييع عقال دهن العود 

تراسلني على الخاص ضروري

----------


## ميثاني العيناوية

*السلام عليكم*

*هلا و غلا* 


*بغيت أطلب أغراض من مواقع أجنبية متخصصة بلبس اليهال .. لبناتي ... يعني سوالف يهال ؟؟*

*التاجرة اللي تقدر تساعدني ... تراسلني ...*

*و صراحة أنا بتعامل مع التاجرة اللي فايدتها أقل ^_^*

*لاني مرة طلبت من تاجرة لي بناتي و لعيال ختيه ... خذت علينا 1500 درهم توصيل ؟؟؟؟*

*صراحة ( دبستنا في المبلغ ) و اضطرينا ندفعه* 

*فياليت اللي بتراسلني ( لا تكسر ظهورنا بفلوس التوصيل )*

*سامحوني على صراحتي ... بس علشان أكون واضحة من البداية* 

*لاني حابة أطلب (( شغلات وايدة ))*

*و السمووووووووووووحة*

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> هلا خواتي،،،
> 
> من التاجره إلي ممكن تشتري لي موبايل وتعدل فيه من كرستالات وشغلات حلوه مثل ورود على أشكال كيوت،،،، ولي تقدر توفر لي اطرش لي الديزاينات عالخاص ,,,, واريد بعد الحنا الملون بلييييز


اكرر الطلب

----------


## دفوشة

منوو من التاجرات ترووم تطلبلي من موقع امازون

----------


## أم رفيعة

مطلوب ماكينه كريييييييييييب

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*بنات ممكن من التاجرات اللي عندهم كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700 و آي فون فيهم كريستالات و فخمات تراسلني؟*

----------


## yamna

منو من التاجرات تبيع البوكس لرمضان اللي فيه فوانيس و بطايق و هالامووووووووووووووور

----------


## انفاسك هواي

حبوب بايوجي الي فيهم 30 حبه 
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اباااااااااااااااهم

----------


## @الحلا كله@

منو من التاجرات تبيع ماكينة طباعه المناكير على الاظافر

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ارييييييد حنا ملووونه

+

لنك العضوووه اللي تبيع الشررررررربت البارد :Frown:  طلبت منهااا ومسحت الرسااايل

----------


## shyo0o5yha

ابا وحده تطلبلي من موقع رالف لورن بالبطااقه الامريكيه 


ضروووووووووووري بلييييز

----------


## سوارة

ابغي حد يفصل لي عبي الاستريشااااااااااااااات بارخص سعر

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

ابغي سيديات لتعليم المكياج خليجي و لبناني منو تقدر توفر لي بنااات

----------


## وين انت ؟

ابا لقنزاااااااااااااااااات الوان ساده ومنقششش ومقاسات الاكسس لالارج

----------


## * أم علي *

الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالكريم ابغي علبتين من كل واحد 

الكريم اسمه Eldoquin Forte 4% cream


وهذا ماينحط بروحه نخلطه ويا كريم ثاني اسمه Diprosalic

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

كفرات ايفون الانجل 

مادري شو اسمهـا

----------


## @بنوته@

لوسمحتوا فيه وحده من فتره نزلت ارقام اتصالات للبيع

ياريت اذا كانت موجوده خبروني عنها 

او تراسلني ياليت باسرع وقت ممكن اذا سمحتوا

وبسعر عادي وبسيط مب رقم حلو وغاوي

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي تااااااااااااجرات الاجار ~

----------


## أم شيخوو123

بغيت أحذيه أطفال ماركه GF

----------


## فاطمه سعيد

السلام عليكم 

شحالكن خواتي شخباركن بغيت فساتين حق البنات حق العيد قريت موضوع بس نسيت اسم التاجره


بليز ساعدوني

----------


## [email protected]

بغيت وحدة توفر لي شرات هالبروشات الصغيرة..











أو أشكال قريبة منها..

----------


## قلب زوجي

بنات ساعدوني

منو تقدر توفرلي هذي الاغراض او تخبرني وين ممكن احصلهااا بليز ضروري

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي الحنا الملون لو سمحتوا

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> بغيت وحدة توفر لي شرات هالبروشات الصغيرة..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


نفس الطلب

----------


## أم رواضي؟

مرحبا بنوتات فديتكن بغيت اسكارفات قطن والعرض عرضين اذا ممكن وطوال يعني وارين وربع 

واريد اشوف صورهن 

ضروووووووووووووووووري بلييز طرشوا لي ع الخاص

----------


## بطرانه83

مرحبااااااا..

اللي تبيع شبكات للشعر من الكورشيه اتراسلني بليز

----------


## قلب زوجي

> بنات ساعدوني
> 
> منو تقدر توفرلي هذي الاغراض او تخبرني وين ممكن احصلهااا بليز ضروري



بليز بنات

----------


## كشيخه بوظبي

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفري لي هالدلاغات بس بلون اسود ساده

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*منو تقدر توفرلي كفرات لاب توب بالكريستالات؟ ^^*

----------


## آلكشمه

ابا بجامات حرير كيوت

----------


## MAHA21

ابا جلابيات لرمضان
جلابيات دنتيل 
جلابيات ويا شيلها

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

يا تاجرات اللي عندهاا .. كرررريم طبيعي يشيل شعر الوجهه والجسم ..وهم شعر المنطقه الحساسه ...
او اي طريقه تساعد ع شل هالشعر باخف الم ويكون طبيعي ... ياليت تقولي محتاجته ظررررروري...

بس ماتكون حلاووهـ لان ماقدر استخدمهـااا...

----------


## أم المزيونه33

أدور لبس حق العيد 

يكون جلابيه أو فراشه وإلا فستان بسيط وإلا مغربيه

وفي وحده. اعتقد اسمهها سيده مصريه 

أدور مواضيعها مال الجلابيات

----------


## انا ملاك

منو يبيع من هالجواتي ،، اباه يوصلني قبل الاثنين ضروري تراسلني 




ابى من هالاشكال فالجواتي الي عندها تراسلني بليييييييييييز

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

تاجرات أدور حمالة الصدر الشفافة بالكامل .. بليييز ضروري ما محصلة ..

اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص بالسعر و المقاسات المتوفرة + طريقة التوصيل

اللي بتقدر توفرلي ما بنسى لها هالشي لأني تعبت و أنا أدور

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات ابا كليب اصفر فسفوري .. واساور حق الريل او حتى حق اليد 

منو تبيييييييع

----------


## عشقي اجرام

مممممم منو تبيع هلهوب نقش الحناا

----------


## Vanillla

منو عندها سي دي لتعلم الرقص الشرقي ابى اتعلم لزوجي ^^ ياليت الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## Sugar & Spice

منوه التاجره اللي تفصل ثيبان اظني او جلابيات لونهم رمادي و فيهن قصه عند الصدر و عليهن ورد شمواه !

ضروري ابى ملفها

----------


## أم رواضي؟

مرحبا بنوتات فديتكن بغيت اسكارفات قطن والعرض عرضين اذا ممكن وطوال يعني وارين وربع 

واريد اشوف صورهن 

ضروووووووووووووووووري بلييز طرشوا لي ع الخاص

----------


## الغزال منال

هلا اشحااالكـــم ...

بغيــت زيــت جمــال النســاء منو تقــدر اتوفرلــي ايــاااه ؟؟؟

----------


## Amo0one

بغيت طقم الموواليد .. اللي هو فراش السرير وغييره .. 

بليز راسلوني ضرووووووري

----------


## اميرة ^^

ابا درسات او جلابيات للبيت

----------


## *دخون الامارات*

مرحبا 

انا ابا سيديهات لتعليم المكياج
صوت وصوره يكون واضح واهم شي الخطوات تكون واضحه والالوان بعد

وبسعر معقول 


وشكرا لتعاونكم ^_^

----------


## أحلى ملك

> ابغي حد يفصل لي عبي الاستريشااااااااااااااات بارخص سعر


نفس الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بناااااااااااات ابا قباضه صفره فسفوريه .. مممم وشنطه صفره .. واللي تبيع هلهوبااات نقش الحنه بعد 

واساور للريل ..

----------


## lolo girl

*فيه وحده تبيع ساعات لانكستر .. اعتقد 1600 درهم ظرووووري تراسلني ع الخاص ..*

----------


## HUNNY

ابغي الحنا الملوون

----------


## غزالةبغداد

مطلوب طقم لحاف مابعد الولادة ,, اللي يحطوة للأم اول ماتولد ويكون فيه فستان للأم وتلبيسة للبيبي مع كامل ملحقات المخدات والشراشف 
ومشكورين ^^

----------


## عنجهيه

منو تقدر توفر لي iphone 4
32GB


http://store.apple.com/us/browse/hom...W-IPHONE-INDEX

بكوووووووون شاكره لهااااا

----------


## اوهــــــــــام

ابي نفس هاي المكينه مال اللبان منو توفرها لي

----------


## Om.3bade

السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته ،،،

منوو عندهاا اسكارفات سوود مال الكويت اللي هن يابسات ،

قبل فتره يابتلي وحده منهم وكان سعر الاسكارف 100 درهم

----------


## miss-cool

مرحبا خواتي 

بلييز بغيت المشد الأندونيسي بسعر مناسب ياريت اللي عندها ترسلي عالخاص 

وشكرا

----------


## أم فلان1

بنات منو التاجره اللي تبيع دهن عود السيوفي والقديم

----------


## معاني الروح

هلا الغاليات 


ابا ورق عنب مع الملفوف والمحاشي ولقيمات منو تعرف وحدة اتسوي اوكي يعني اتضبط المحاشي واتكون من العين واتوصللي للدوام ...


ويزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## سراب الغلا

هلا شخباركم
طبعا العيد قرب ورحت السوق سوق وما حصلت شي راقي وحلو
بنات ابا خلابيه فخمة او تنورة وقميص خبال او فستان يكون مناسب للعيد اتمنى الرد علي بالصور وصور كاملة واضحة وسموحة

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنات منو تبيع هلهوب نقش الحنا باسعار اوكي هب غاليه

----------


## فوآغي

التشقير الشفــاف

ملابس داخليه مثل قوم فكتوريا سيكرت و لاسنزا

----------


## *دخون الامارات*

جمعه مباركه عليكم

بغيت سيديهات تعليم مكياج عبير الياسمين امنو عندها اصلياات طبعا وبسعر مناسب

ومشكورات

----------


## شموع الحياه

منو تروووم توفر لي هيلاهووبات ابا ازررررررق ساده او احمرررررر 
واذا عندها الوان ثانيييييييه بشوووووفهم

----------


## عيووووون

مساء الخيررر
وجمعة مباركة

في تاجرة كانت تبيع فساتين لبنات اعمارهن اربع سنوات وواحد منهن لونه فوشي عليه فيونكه وملحقات والثاني ابيض تحت الفستان وروود من امريكاااا
منو هالتاجرة؟

----------


## Amo0one

اباااا نعله فلااات 
لون اصفر . .

وابا شنط حلووواات سيرهم طوويل مثل شنط شانيل 

بأسعار من 150 واقل ..

----------


## طبعي شموخي

> اباااا نعله فلااات 
> لون اصفر . .
> 
> وابا شنط حلووواات سيرهم طوويل مثل شنط شانيل 
> 
> بأسعار من 150 واقل ..


نفس الطلب الثاني

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

منو تقدر توفرلي مكياج من اورنتال برينسيس اللي بتايلند....

----------


## مسايا غاليري

بغيت شيل للبيت بس تكون ساده

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي :
أساور (الشيوخ) TRION:Z ؟؟؟

----------


## مناير الليل

ابا التاجره اللي توفر كيمرات مراقبه الخدم ضروري وبسرعه

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

منو تقدر توفرلي مكياج من تايلند ماركة اورنتال برينس باسرع وقت

----------


## mãŵÅžÍ

قبل شوي آنجرحت ..  :Frown: 

حذفوـآ موضوعي في قسم سآعدوني ..

يقولون كتبي طلبج هني .. بس صدق انجرحت  :Frown: 

آلمهم ..

عندي موقع كويتي آبى آسوي آوردر منه بس للأسف مآيوصل آلا منآطق آلكويت ..

سوو !!

آنآ آبى تآجره كويتيه آو آي حد يرووم يسويلي الاوردر 

وثآنكيو مقدمآ قيرلز  :Big Grin:

----------


## عنود الشوق

ابا تاتو او حنا الحواجب اللي يستخدمونه في الصالونات ..منو تقدره توفره لي (:

او اللي تعرف وين يبيعونه في بوظبي بليز تدلني 

ومشكوورات (:

----------


## غزال الروض

اريد بوكس التاتو بليييز بسرعة

----------


## دلوعة 2005

حد يساعدني لو سمحتوا ابي اعرف منو التاجره الي تفصل العقال الرجالي الي يكون ريحته دهن عود

----------


## ـآلـجـؤـوـؤد

مراحب ..

انا بعد العقال اللي ريحته نفس الدهن العود ..

وابغي لعبة المتزوجين >> اللي تبيعها رجاءا تخبرني ؟؟

----------


## غزال الروض

اريد زيت جنين القمح ..من وادي النحل و هذا شكلة

----------


## ـآلـجـؤـوـؤد

ولاتهووونن ابا وحده تسووي اكلات ومحاشي فالعين او توصل للعين 
واسعارها مناسبه ..

واكيد خدمتها تكون نظيفه وحلوه ..

----------


## m-zoon

تاجراات قباضات الشعر والاسعار ما توصل فوق 15 يراسلووني

----------


## lovely_th

Abi jalabiat ow fistaan basee6 lil 3eed

----------


## الياسيه20

> حد يساعدني لو سمحتوا ابي اعرف منو التاجره الي تفصل العقال الرجالي الي يكون ريحته دهن عود


واانا بعد ^^

----------


## طيباوي

مراحب
بغيت اذا أمكن أعرف منوا تفصل عبي حلوه للعيد ويليت إذا تكون مع ملحقاتها كامله من شنطه ونعال وطبعا الشيله وإذا في اكسسوارات بعد 
الطلب الثاني العام الماضي كانت وحده من التاجرات تبعيت دفاترمرسومه فيليت التي تعرفها تخبرني ع الخاص
وتسلموا 
ادريبكم ما راح تقصرون
صح

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ابي نفس هاي الشنطه بسعر مناسب وتسمحلي صاحبة الشنطه خذيت الصوره لانيه ابي نفسها بالضبط

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

ابغي اغراض من تايلند منو تقدر توفرلي

----------


## emirian777

بغيت طقم نفاس يتكون من مخدتين ولحاف وشرشف وسرير البيبي وعلبة الكلينكس والزبالة وبسعر رخيييص

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي اعرف منو تقدر توفرلي من هالمصاصات لانه التاجره ام اسما ما ترد على الرسائل من زمان

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا الغوااالي
بغيت وحده من التاجراااات الحلوااااااااااااات
اللي تقدر توفر لي ملابس داخليه أطقم 
وبسعر معقول
انتظرها عالخاص

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابغي بنووتة تطلب لي من موقع صيني

----------


## وردة الفل

مرحبا خواتي 

بغــيت نـعلان رجاليه ماركه

و ابوااك رجاليه ماركة وتكون اصليه...!!

اللي عندها ياليت تراسلني في اسرع وقت...!!

----------


## ليتني ماتكلمت

*بغييييت شموووووووع وفيهن روااااااااائح بليييييييييز ضروووووووووري*

----------


## فوآغي

بغيت 
ملابس داخليه نفس قوم لاسنزا وومن سكيرت وفكتوريا سيكرت



منو اتبيع ؟؟

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى سليب باق للبيبي ومدس راقي ياليت يكون شغل غريب احب الشي المميز والغريب

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابغي حد يطلب لي من موقع ..

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم 

خواتي ابي الطابعة اللي تطبع نقوش الحناء على الاستكرات 

ضرووري خواتي السعر مع الصوور 
وسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامتكم

----------


## ام ريان1

اباه شيل البيت
انا شفت وحده بالمنتدى اسوي بس ماحفظت النك نيم مالها شغلها واايد حلوالشيلة اتكون سادة والشغل عالاطراف ادا حد يعرفها يخبرني
اتمني منك المساعدة

----------


## mis-crochet

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> خواتي ابي الطابعة اللي تطبع نقوش الحناء على الاستكرات 
> 
> ضرووري خواتي السعر مع الصوور 
> وسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامتكم


نفس الطلب

----------


## بنت الوفا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاااته 

بنات بغيت استفسر منو تقدر اتوفرلي هذا المنتج و تطلبلي اياه عن طريق الانترنت 
و انا بطرشلها المبلغ المطلوب او انها شافته في مكان و تقدر اتقولي وانا بروح و بشتريه 





و السموووحة منكن

----------


## someone11

صبايا 
اللي تعرف اسما محلات او تاجرات يبيعون نعول للاولاد 
مش جواتي اريد sandels

----------


## dlloo3a

السـلاام علييكم بغيييت فساااتييين قصييره للبنوتاات إلي عمرهم 15 أو 16 بليييز يعني تنفع للخطبـه .. بلييز سااعدووني لإنها الخطبــه جرييبــه و إلي تعرف مكااان بيع الفساتيين اتقولي ... و السمووحــه !!

----------


## همسة 717

بلييييييييز بغيت التاجره اللي تبيع اعشاب الشاي الاخضر ..


بلييييز فـ اقرب وقت ممكن .

----------


## آلكشمه

ابا فستان فكتوري راقي

منو تقدر تسويلي اياه او توفره لي

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي
من تقدر توفر لي 
روب 
ابيه طويل مو قصير
والسايز سمول او ميديوم

عيزت وانا ادور كله احصل قصير  :Frown:

----------


## شواخ ليش

مرحبا
اريد احد يسوي اكل شعبي وبيوصله المستشفى او البيت..ويكون في اطباق راقيه؟؟؟

----------


## أحلى ملك

> صبايا 
> اللي تعرف اسما محلات او تاجرات يبيعون نعول للاولاد 
> مش جواتي اريد sandels


أنا بعد أأأأأأأأبااااااا ولو جواتى ما فى مشكلة ويا ريت يكون لون أبيض  :Smile: 

للبنات خواتى مش للولاد

----------


## NaNa.x

*خواتي بغيت وحده تسوي لي جلابيات كشخه وخفيفات وحلوات وسعرهن مب غالي أقل عن 200 أو 150 ياليت لو تكون من العين أو اي أماره ثانيه عادي ... وبتكون لها عموله ...*

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بغيت التاجرة اللي تسوي استكرات اللاب توب بصورة حد من اهلنا

----------


## سمسانه

منو تقدر توفرلي هالعطر شفته ف موضوع الاخت بنت أحمد بس دورت عليه ماحصلته

ضروري لي تقدر توفرلي اياه وبسعر منااااسب
http://www4.0zz0.com/2010/08/01/13/611300348.jpg

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا خواتي منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي مصحف القيام وبكون شاكره لها

----------


## أبنةأمنة

بغيت جهاز تركيب الفصوص ( الكرستال ) و يكون الدفع سلم واستلم............

----------


## الماركه شما

السلام عليكم 

خواتي ابي الطابعة اللي تطبع نقوش الحناء على الاستكرات 

ضرووري خواتي السعر مع الصوور وبعد أدور على منيكان وياريت يكون كامل ,, 


وسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامتكم

----------


## سوارة

منو تقدر تسويلي قباضات ساااده بقماش اورجانزا وارخص سعرررر
ابغي تقريبا درزنض

----------


## بنت امنه

بناااااات بغيت كاميرا رقميه لبيع

----------


## *فرااااشة*

مرحبا

اريييييد االتاجرات اللي يعرضن فساتين للحفلات والاعراااااس

----------


## NaNa.x

خواتي بغيت وحده تسوي لي جلابيات كشخه وخفيفات وحلوات وسعرهن مب غالي أقل عن 200 أو 150 ياليت لو تكون من العين أو اي أماره ثانيه عادي ... وبتكون لها عموله ...

----------


## امونة2006

منو الي يعرف التاجرة تبيع المصحف الناطق طرش لي على الخاص

----------


## akka

> ابغي اعرف منو تقدر توفرلي من هالمصاصات لانه التاجره ام اسما ما ترد على الرسائل من زمان



نفس الطلب

----------


## زخات مطر

منو التاجره اللي توصل ورد وكيك لدول خارج الدوله 
ارجو التواصل

----------


## أم حمدان 7

ابي اعرف منو التاجره الي تفصل العقال الرجالي الي يكون ريحته دهن عود

----------


## S h O u S h

هلاا ..
منو تقدر توفرلي سكارفات أصليه .. يكون لونها اسود x اسود .. 
او يكون اللون الأساسي اسود ..

ثانكس مقدما

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابغي شراااااااات هـ الشنطه 





و هـ الجووووووتي

----------


## mrs.ad

مرحبا
اذكر قبل موضوع تاجره تبيع
عجينة تزين الكيك واغراض الكب كيك
والحين دورت الموضوع وماحصلته
اباه ضروري  :Smile:

----------


## أم_حمدة

خواتي العزيزات .. 


بغيت رقم ندى العلي لو سمحتوا ..........................

----------


## سمسانه

منو تقدر توفرلي هالعطر شفته ف موضوع الاخت بنت أحمد بس دورت عليه ماحصلته

ضروري لي تقدر توفرلي اياه وبسعر منااااسب
http://www4.0zz0.com/2010/08/01/13/611300348.jpg

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

منو التاجره الي توفر اساور جلد ع شكل فيوونكه

----------


## mallak24

> ابي اعرف منو التاجره الي تفصل العقال الرجالي الي يكون ريحته دهن عود


نفس الطلب

----------


## Amo0one

ابغي العضوه اللي تبيع المكينه اللي تبرد الماي الحار 
ضروووووري

----------


## om mayed

السلام عليكم من فتره وحدة من التاجرات كانت منزلة موضوع تجميع طلبات صينية ميني جييز كيك المفتوحة من تحت بس انا نسيت اسم العضوة وحابة اطلب منها وسويت بحث ما يطلع شي فياليت الي تعرف اسمها اتقولي 
او اذا اهية اترد علي لاني محتاجة الصينية ضروري

----------


## كشيخة

ادور قميص بولو رالف لورين رجالي عليه علم الامارات ومقاسه سمول اللي عندها او تعرف حد عنده تخبرني بليز ومستعدة ادفع اي مبلغ

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

السلام عليكم
ادور مخاوير منوه تبيع لاني ما خورت حق رمضان
ارجوكم مستعجل

----------


## بشاير فرح

منووووووو تقدر توفر لي شنط لاب توووب بنووتيهـ .. مايزيد سعرها عن100

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي نفس هالبلوزه بربري



سايز سمول او لارج بلييييز


وابغي وحده اتبيع ملابس داخليه نفس قوم لاسنزا و ومن سيكرت وفكتوريا سيكرت ..

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

ابا كيمرة كانون بروفيشنال بسعر حلو ,, 

ألي عندها تتواصل وياي على الخاص ماعليكم امر

----------


## Um Rashid 09

مطلوب فستان حمل باسرع وقت ممكن بسعر لايزيد عن 300 درهم 

والمقاس لارج

----------


## مارية المهيري

*مطلوووووب .. ضروووووري .. عاااااجل

سجادة الجيب + الطباعة عليها

أبغي تقريباً ١٠٠ حبة*

----------


## AL-Maith

منو اللي كانت اتسوي هالعباة أي عضوة .. نسيت .. أباهااااا

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ابا تاجرة تفصل لي عباية للعيد راقية و كشخة وبشكل يديد بسرعة.. وسعرها معقول..

----------


## someone11

عندي طلب غريب عجيب بس صارلي فتره ادور كرتون *قديم مثل*
صاحب الظل الطويل*
التوامان
ليدي ليدي
ماركو*
حد تعرف وين ممكن اشتريهن

----------


## العهود111

السلام عليكم 
اريد ملابس تنكرية بأسرع وقت 
مثل شخصيات كرتونية أو حيوانات أو مهرج 
الله يخليكم اللي عندها ترد علي بأسرع وقت 
ومشكوووورات ^^

----------


## آم نهيآن

مرحبآ " 


ابآ لنك العضوهـ اللي تبيع D.fish .. اللي يآكل اليلد الميت " 
بليييييييييييز

----------


## طموحه بوظبي

محتاجه اكياس للبضاعه ،،، 500 الى 1000 كيس 

أتمنى الي تسوي الاكياس تراسلني على الخاص مع العروض لاني ما لقيت اسم العضوه الي تبيعهم

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بلييييييييز أبغي قمصان نوم إكس لارج لربيعتي بتعرس وأبا اشتريلها قمصان نوم لانجري بيبي دول سوالف إغراء خطييييييييرة يعني مب شرات اللي فالمراكز

----------


## Umm SaiFani

1-بغيت اي كريم يخوز الاسترج مارك بعد الولاده 

2-بغيت توزيعات عيديه العيد يعني ابغي فلوس (نوط) نيطان مشكلينها بطريقه حلوه ومزينينهم

منو العضوه اللي تسوي حركات بالفوس للعيديه 

مثل هالاشكال .

http://www13.0zz0.com/2010/03/01/21/584196553.jpg


3- بغيت عبي قصات غريبه للعيد 

4-ابغي حد يفصل فساتين خفيفه

5-بغيت زبده الشايا .. قالولي زينه حق علامات التمدد

----------


## مياسوه

بغيت لبس الصلاه

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

فستان زفاف بدوووووون ذيله

----------


## نور المنصوري

أريد حد يعدلي صوره بالفوتوشوب وشكراً

----------


## مرسى الامل

ابغي مصحف القيااااام

----------


## حوريةUAE

*كنت شايفه موضوع لتـــــاجرة اتبيع (( كفرات الفنادق الراقية ويا المخدات )) بلييييييز اللي اتعرفها اتخبرني ....*

----------


## هلاك

بليييييييييز تاجرات ابا خلطة تبيييييييييييييييض


بس تكون مضمونه وتعطي نتيجه مضمونه

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا اطلب من موقع امازون 

بليييز الي تقدر تطلب لي بعموله معقوله

اممم وبسرعه

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد اقمصه اللي تي ربطه في الرقبه 
او نك او شي كششخه 

اللي عندها قمصان او بديات ترسلي على الخاص

----------


## ريم الشامس

ابا اطلب من موقع امازون 

بليييز الي تقدر تطلب لي بعموله معقوله

اممم وبسرعه


ابا قماطات من موقع امازون

----------


## دلوعه الموت

منو تقدر توفرلي كريم B.B الفضي وبسعر مناسب ضروري

----------


## كشكش

بغيت شي مخصر حق العيد يكون سعره 400 درهم

----------


## عبرات

أريد منتج طبيعي ومجرب لتكبير ونفخ الخدود والمؤخرة حق ربيعتيه يا ليت من التاجرات التواصل معاية ع الخاص بأسرع وقت

----------


## سـأإرـرهـ,

بغييييت سجادة الجيب بس ماباخذ كمية
باخذ* 3 حبات بس* .. ظرورري  :Frown: 
التاجرة اللي تبيعهم تراسلني بليز ..

واللي تسوي *مسابح كرستال* ..

----------


## MaRaAaM

منو التاجره اللي توصل ورد وكيك لدول خارج الدوله 
ارجو التواصل

----------


## ريماني.."

ابا ليجينز الوان واشكال بليييييييز ضروري قبل رمضان

----------


## غرنوقـ ـ ـ ـة

منظم الحقائب

علاقة الاكسسوارات ( للسلاسل )

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

بنآآآآت بليييز تعتب وانآ ادور  :Frown: 

ابغي حد يصورلي جلآبيآت رمضآن تصوير بروفشنآل مآبآ على مآنيكآن ابغي ع الجسم بلييييز بنآآآت
والأسعآر تكون معقووله

----------


## ام سلطاني

مرحبا 
منو تقدر توفرلي بوكسات للكب كيك يوم الخميس 500 حبه ضروري 5-8

----------


## om maitha

منوة تقدر تطلب لي هالقطاعة من موقع أمازون ؟ ضروري الله لا هانكم ..

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

خاطري بلبس مال اول
تلي وشيله ماال اول
وكل شي مال اول

----------


## سآآآآآرة

امنو من التاجرات تقدر تسويلي هدية رمضان لريلي..
بحدود400 و500
؟؟
تكلمني عالخاص بليز بسرعه ماشي وقت

----------


## ناعمه

ابي سجادة الجيب الصغيره بأسرع وقت والكميه كبيره

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

فستااااااااااااااااان زفاف بدون ذيله .. ولو بذيله  :Frown:

----------


## دمعهـ

السلام عليكم و رحمهـ الله و بركاتـه "

لو سمحتن خواتي ،، انا ابا حد يسوي توزيعات لرمضان ،، 

و مشكورات =)

و ف انتطاركن ،،

----------


## احلى ابتسامة

السلااام علييكم 
لو سمحتووو بغيت مخاوير حلوة وكشخة للعيد . . 
يعني تصلح افصلها حق اول يوم عيد 
من عند منو احصل !! بليييز بأسرع وقت

----------


## سنـو وايت

أبااااااااااااااااا كــــــب كيــــــــــــــــك اتكوون أشكااااله حلووووة  :Smile:

----------


## غرنوقـ ـ ـ ـة

أبغي علبة بلشر
8 الوان او 4
تكون تدرجات الوردي والمشمشي

----------


## ام_كشة

بغيت جلابيات خفيفة وحلوة تنفع لرمضان

وابي ملابس داخلية تنفع للعرايس

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

منو من التآجرآت تقدر توفرلي اكيآس بلآستيكيه وعليهآ اسمي ومآبغي اكثر عن 500 كيس

والسعر يكون منآسب

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

السلام عليكم 

ابي كبد (خزانة ملابس) اي حجم عادي
وجديده .

----------


## زهرة متفتحة

:Salam Allah: 

آي باد عربي

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

فوانيس الحدائق اللي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسيه ..
او اي نوع اخر من المصاابيح او الابجورات اللي تشتغل بالطاقة الشمسيه ..
مراسلتي ع الخاص

----------


## شموع الحياه

بجايم ولادي من 6 شهورررررررر

----------


## شموع الحياه

> حد يساعدني لو سمحتوا ابي اعرف منو التاجره الي تفصل العقال الرجالي الي يكون ريحته دهن عود


انا بعد ابا منه

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا ليجينز الوان واشكال بليييييييز ضروري قبل رمضان



وابا ليجينز اسود سادة مووووووول مافيه اي حركة

----------


## نجمه حايره

مساء الخير

حبيباتي التاجرات اللي بيسافرن سيريلانكا او الكويت يبلغوني

لاني ابغي منتج ما ينباع الا في هالبلدتين اذا ممكن 

^^

----------


## [email protected]

هلا خواتي التاجرات

اريد اشتري بووكسات الشفافه حق التوزيعات 
او اريد البوكسات الملونات 

اتريااكم

----------


## تباسكو99

بغيت اله لتطويل الخشم .. فيه تاجرة تبيع منظم الشنط عندها اله الخاصه بالخشم ؟؟؟

----------


## nice_angel

انا اريـد وحده اتبيع سكني جينز وفيه وحده اتصمم بناطلين اللي عندها بليــــز اتراسلنــــــي..

----------


## Amo0one

وأنا أبا وحده توفر لي سجادة الجيب قبل رمضاان بسعر حلووو .. بس تكوون موجوده فالأمارات 
يعني ما اطرش لها الفلوس شحن وجيه

----------


## ام رآشد

خواتي التاجرات
في حد تبيع شرات هالمرايه المكبره ؟؟



وفي نوع ايي باضاءه ع الاطراف

ياليت اللي عندها او ترووم توفرها بسعر معقول تتواصل وياي  :Smile:

----------


## om maitha

> منوة تقدر تطلب لي هالقطاعة من موقع أمازون ؟ ضروري الله لا هانكم ..


بليز ساعدوني  :Frown:

----------


## akka

> منو من التآجرآت تقدر توفرلي اكيآس بلآستيكيه وعليهآ اسمي ومآبغي اكثر عن 500 كيس
> 
> والسعر يكون منآسب



نفس الطلب .............100 كيس فقط

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنآآت , ابي وحده تطلب لي من موقع جمبوري , شغلات بسيطة [ اكسسوارات الشعر ] 

بس بغيت الدفع سلم واستلم , وانا ماعندي مشكلة لتأكيد الطلبية احول رصيد , المبلغ اللي تحدده 

ضروري الله يخليكم اللي تقدر تخبرني عالخاص

----------


## أحلام علي

ابي لقنز ذهبي

^^

----------


## so0ona

بغيت تاج عروس و يكون على لونه فضى

----------


## هديل المشاعر

> *ادور على التاجره اللي تبيع هالمعلاق كنت مسيفه موضوعها بالفيفرت ماعرف وين سار >< ..*
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> **


 
و انا ابا شراته بس يكون قوي و يتحمل مب من اول مرة ينكسر عني

----------


## سلطانة حب

لو سمحتو بغيتت شراشف ساتان ساده !!

----------


## Gorgey

هلا ابي حد يطلبلي من موقع بس مب تغلي علي لان الغرض ب 9 دولار بس بس اباه 

للتقدر و جادة تراسلني

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بلييييييييييييييز للمرة الألف أطلب لانجري وبيبي دوووول لعروس

----------


## جنـه الــورد

بغييت دريسات الطويله بدون كم ومابا اسعارها تكون اكثر من 150

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

ابا بناطلين اشتريج .. بس ماباها فوق ال100 رحموونا بالاسعار

اباها مثل جي 


او ليجينز بس ب هالالوان واباها تلللمع 

لقيت عند تاجرة لكن اسعارهاا وايد غالية

----------


## maimoona

مرحبا منو تقدر تشتري لي من موقع كوري
http://www.yesstyle.com/
و منو تقدر توفر لي لينقزات و دريسات طويلة باسعار معقولة

----------


## عواشهـ

*ابا العقال الي بريحة الدهن عود؟....*

----------


## HONG

> اابى كريم يشيل سواد الركبه والكوع والاصابع ضروري قبل العيد


ابي كريم للويه ابي نفس اللي بالطلب

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> ابي اعرف منو التاجره الي تفصل العقال الرجالي الي يكون ريحته دهن عود


بغيت نفس الطلب إذا ممكن

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

فستان عروس بليييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## {الملكـــة}

بغيت مصحف القيام ضرووووري =)

----------


## @الجنة مطلبي@

بغيييت وح\ة تطلبلي من هالموقع دخييلكوم خآطريه بهآ الشنطه وفاللهآ طييب اللي بتطلبلي

http://store.ferrari.com/en/accessor...o-ferrari.html

----------


## RT000SH

مرحبااااااااااا..

منو التاجره الي تسوي ميداليات بأرقام السيارات...

ياريت تراسلني عالخاص بأسرع وقت...

----------


## @الحلا كله@

ممكن التاجره اللي تفصل عقال بدهن العود
ضرووري

----------


## ورده نرجس

بغييييييييييييييييييييييت شي مميز للعيد .. جلابيه فستان تنوره وقميص 

ينفع لأول يووووووووووووم عيييييييييد ..

اللي تبيع شغلات حلوه ومميزه اتراسلني ع الخااااااااااص ..


ملاحظه: جلابيات مغربيه مابا ,,



اللي تبيع شغلات رجاليه ((وزه + فوانيل + غتر + بزم ... للعيد )) كوالتي زين ويكد اتراسلني عالخاص ..

----------


## دفوشة

ابا اسكارفات عريضة وطويلة وارين ونص وعرض 25 

بلييييييييز ويفضل الدبل شيفوون

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنآآت ابي تاجرة توفر لي شغلاات من هالموقع 

http://www.shopjustice.com/girls-clo...korts?page=all

بلييز ضروري بسرعة , لانهم مسويين دسكااونت , واسعارهم فرق عن هنيه 

بليز بغيت الدفع يكون سلم واستلم , وانا ماعندي اي اشكالية اطرش اي مبلغ تطلبة الزبونة كرصيد للتأكييد 

بلييز اللي تقدر تراسلني

----------


## مواهب

أنا بغيت فستان بنت عمرها سنتين وفستان حوامل

----------


## فراشة عسل

هلا بنااااااااات شحالكم


ابا تاجره اتسويلي توزيعات لرمضان وكميه

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مراااحب 
شحالكم
ممكن التاجرة وين أنت
لتغليف الهدايا

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ممكن التاجره اللي تفصل عقال بدهن العود
> ضرووري

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي بول نااااااااااااااااقه بجر ^_^

----------


## @الحلا كله@

وين التاجرة اللي تفصل عقل بدهن العود
وبغيت تاجره تغلف لي هديه رجاليه حلوه
وبسعر حلوو

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

الخللللللللللللللطه الصابوووووووووووووونيه بليز

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

ابغي فستااين لبنوتات للعيد تكون حلوة وفخمة

----------


## خيليية

السلام عليكم 

خواتي بغيت مفارش طاولات ووكوشينات

----------


## someone11

صبايا من في المنتدي عندها مداخن حلوه ..؟! اريدهن ضرووووووووري

----------


## !! مبـــــاسه !!

اريد افصل عباية للعيد 

فياليت تاجرات العبي يراسلني بمواضيعيهن على الخاص

----------


## كلي برآءه

ابي مرتعشــــــــــــــــــه .. بس مب ذهب اصلي .. يكون ااكسسسوآر

----------


## wha_aj88

السـلام عليكم بنــات ..


ابغي اطلب من موقع امـازون

----------


## وعد العوض

منو من تاجرات تقدر توفرلي قطع بيور سلك و ويل سويسري 
وتكون القطعة 5واراات
ضروووووووووري

----------


## ميسي

ابا لبس صلاه للكبار وللصغار ضروري

----------


## الغزال منال

ابا زيت جمال النساء منو عندها ؟

----------


## . أم روضه .

السلام عليكم


بغيت مدسات الاطفال اللي عندها بليز تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## عشبه النشبه

بنات انا قد شفت هالتوكه في توقيع وحده 

بس للاسف ماحيدها

اللي تعرفها يا ليت تفيدني

----------


## الدانه 2009

اطلب شاي بايوجي الصيني

----------


## عنا عمري

لوو سمحتن ابا اسلبنج باااق للمواااليييييييد اليديدة وبتشكيلات يديدة
واللى عندهاا تطرشلي ع الخااااااااااااااااااااص


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلب شجي

السلاااام عليكم


لوووو سمحتن اللي عندها استكراااات الحناااا اطرشليه

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> بنات انا قد شفت هالتوكه في توقيع وحده 
> 
> بس للاسف ماحيدها
> 
> اللي تعرفها يا ليت تفيدني

----------


## بنت الوفا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاااته 
> 
> بنات بغيت استفسر منو تقدر اتوفرلي هذا المنتج و تطلبلي اياه عن طريق الانترنت 
> و انا بطرشلها المبلغ المطلوب او انها شافته في مكان و تقدر اتقولي وانا بروح و بشتريه  
> 
>  
> 
> 
> و السموووحة منكن

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرااااااااااااحب 
لو سمحتوااااااا
مين تقدر تسوي لي كوب وعليه الصور
والكوب الثاني تحط فيه صوره لما نسكب شي حار تطلع الصوره
شاكره لكم تعاملكم

----------


## بزنس كارد

منوه تقدر اتوفر لي لبسات رياضه نفس اللي يلعبون فيهن كرة قدم بس مب شورت برمودا 
واباهن كوالتي مب مال الجمعيه لعمر 7 و 9 سنوات

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

بغيت شنط للمدرسة لطالبات الثانوي والإعدادي

شي حلو وما يزيد سعرها 100 درهم شامل التوصيل

نوعية جيدة وخامها زيين مو مهم اللون

إلي عندها طلبي تراسلني بالصور

----------


## binttaiba

اخواتي اريد ارخص فراش مضي ء بالعبارات الرومنسية المضيئة افضل تكون تاجرة اماراتية انا من المغرب واللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## شموع الحياه

بغييييت الشبه الكريمييييه

----------


## someone11

صبايا من تقدر تساعدني،، اريد توزيعات*
للعمره مثل سجادات الماركات و اشيا ثانيه تنفع توزيعات*

----------


## الشوق يذبح

بلييييييز بنااات اباااا شنطه للبيبي ماااركه

----------


## فوعة العين

بغيت قمصاان كويتيه طويلة
بس ماا أباااهن غالياات

----------


## فوآغي

بنااات اللي من قطر بليز اتخبرني

ابغي اطلب عباه من هنااااك

اللي تروم اتخبرني وبعطيها عموووله بليييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## ام عمران

السلام عليكم الاخوات العزيزات المصممات اريد وحدة نفسها طويل اتساهم معي باناملها الحلوة في كتاب خاص بالامهات وان شاء الله راح نستمتع بالشغل معا 
ياريت في اسرع فرصة ان شاء الله تتواصل معي على الخاص وراح اعطيها ايميلي 
مع عميق الشكر 
تحياتي 
ام عمران

----------


## Miss Dior}

اممممم ابغي ساعه حمراااا...(ماركه )

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت
جلابيات بيت خفاف مع شيل او بدون
بيجامات
تيشيرتات
يونيفرومات للخدم

----------


## قمولة حلوة

:Salam Allah: 

مرحبا خواتي من تقدر توفرلي بودرة بنية سمراء من مدينة زايد

لان ربيعتي تبي منها وماتقدر اتروح

وانا قلت محد يساعدني غيركم

----------


## أم حسنا

*مرحبا خواتي التاجرات*

*بغيت جلابيات مميزه للعيد وتكون قصاتها غريبه*

*وشفت قبل عند وحده من الخوات جلابية يابانيه روعه وبعدين ضيعت عنوانها*

----------


## سوارة

منو تقدر تفصل لي هالعبايه بارخص سعر واحسن قماش
اناراسلت صاحبة الصوره وماترد علي

----------


## دلوعة مام

بغيت وحده توفر لي طلبية من النت من موقع http://www.wholesale-dress.net/

----------


## سامرية الليل

السلام عليكم

منو توفرلي سجادة الصلاة اللي فيها اسفنج ... 

اباها هدية لأمي وأبوي

بس ابا سعرها مناسب مب مبالغ فيه.. لانه اذا السعر مناسب باخذ كذا حبة

----------


## sama DXB

ابغي وحده اتفصلي عبايات للعيد ,,
بس لو تستقبلنا ف محلها او بيتها افضل ,,


ابغي اطلب ملابس للبيبي ماركات اصليه من مواقع اجنبيه ,,
اللي بتطلبلي و تاخذ عموله معقوله يزاها الله خير^_^

----------


## aisha007

لوسمحتو ابااا اشتري كريم خلطه العامريات

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

مرحبا 

بنات منو تقدر توفر الكتابه بالشوارفسكي على البلاك بيري بولد 9700 ... أو كفرات شبابية

----------


## red apple

*بنآآآت 

آبى اطلب شنط من هالموقع 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2374327/...327?origin=tab

منو تقدر تطلبلي*

----------


## فوآغي

بنااااااااات منو فيكم من قطــــر


ابغي وحده اترووح محل معين فقطر وتشتريلي شي

بليز ضرووووووووووري اللي من قطر اترمسني ولها عموله

----------


## miss di0r

هلاا تجورات

بغيت اطلب من نت

راسلوني اترياكم

----------


## لوودي

http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/5889/n1512gk8.jpg


هلا بنات اشحالكم 

بغيت حد من عضوات تقدر تسويلي اسم اختي واسم اخوي بالفضة 


شرات اللي بالصورة او عادي يكون ساده بس فضه مب لازم كرستال 


بليز خاطري فيهم 


ردو علي بقرب وقت

----------


## سيدة الوروود

أبغي هالآجار.. اسمه همبو او بمبو او لمبو او همبر خخخخخ مب متأكده

وينكم يا أهل البحرين

----------


## um salem

مرحبا بغي التاجره الي تبيع اساور فندي 
وابا جلابيات حق رمضان حق طلاعات

----------


## دانتيل

ابا حد يسوي كب كبك

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنات ابي تاجرة تشتري لي من موقع 

http://www.shopjustice.com/ 

بليييز يابنات والله ضرووري .., 

بعمولة 400 , ويكون الدفع نص المبلغ تحويل ونصه سلم واستلم

----------


## موزة_الشارجة

في تاجره تبيع بوكسات على اشكال رسوم مثل بنت أو ولد وفي اشكال ثانيه 

بغيت اعرف اسم التاجرة

----------


## الغاويـــة

ما ادري اذا حد بيوفر لي ببغااء فرخ !

ياريت بس احصل فرخ ببغاء

----------


## x REEM x

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته



بغيت من هذي القباضات ،،، كنت أذكر في وحده اتطرش بوكس القباضات لين البيت ،،، يا ريت التواصل على الخاص*

----------


## emirian777

اللي تبيع طقم تلبيسة الدلال والغسول والمفرش للفواله تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## عالية الغالية

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بغيت شنط للمدرسة لطالبات الثانوي والإعدادي
> 
> شي حلو وما يزيد سعرها 100 درهم شامل التوصيل
> 
> نوعية جيدة وخامها زيين مو مهم اللون
> 
> إلي عندها طلبي تراسلني بالصور

----------


## عالية الغالية

> ابغي فستااين لبنوتات للعيد تكون حلوة وفخمة


نفس الطلب

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي قمصان lv اصليه طلبي واضح الرجاء محد يرسلى رساله بطلبات ثانيه

----------


## red apple

*بنآآآت 

آبى اطلب شنط من هالموقع 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/C/2374327/...327?origin=tab

منو تقدر تطلبلي*

----------


## قطوة العـين

مرااااااااااااااااااااااحب
منو تقدر توفرلي مثل هالاساور 
http://cdn3.ioffer.com/img/item/147/...Y5wC1zJOM4.jpg

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا بدي بربري رجالي قياس ميديم او سمول

----------


## نم نم مي

بيجـــــــــامات + تيشرتــــــــــــات ،،،

----------


## روح الوفاء

ابا سيكل ريياااضي يكون اوكيه في اسرع وقت ممكن بليز،،

الي تقدر توفرلي تراسلني ع الخااااااااااااص،،

.
.
.

----------


## ام مـوزة

مرحبا 
ابا اقفاص فضيه فخمة مب شرط نفس اللي فالصورة بالضبط بس شي مشابهه و فخم 
وابا كمية باسعار معقولة 



اللي تقدر توفرهم لي تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا شنط مدرسة طقم كامل نوعية زين ما تزيد عن 200 او 250 درهم

----------


## بطوه

ابا لقنزات + تيجان 
للبنات الصغار (2-3 سنوات)

----------


## hamda.liwaa

السلام عليكم 

انا اريد لبس الصلاه سواء قطعتين او قطعه وحده


بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا بدي بربري رجالي قياس ميديم او سمول

----------


## HONG

ابى سجاده جيب

----------


## *ورد الخزامى*

بليز كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700 .. مب بناتيه شبابية .. أو كتابة بالشوارفسكي

----------


## عيووووون

منو التاجره اللي تطبع صور البنوته ولا الولد على الشنطه أريد اسمها اشتري من عندي الشنطه وخليها تحط صورت بنتي عليها

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

ماعليكم امر 

ابا كوشينات + مفارش طقم راقي وبسعر مناسب 

الي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني ع الخاص

ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

اباااااااااااا هالاسااااااااور

----------


## *my love s*

مرحبااا خواتي ماعليكم امر بغيت شيل صلاة حق الصغارية في وحدة من الاخوات عارضة بس ناسية اسمها موديل فله وكانت اسعارهم ب 30 تقريبا ياليت حد يساعدني وبكون شاكرة لكم...

----------


## أونه!



----------


## دلوعة مام

بغيت تاجرة توفر لي شغلات من موقع http://www.shopjustice.com/ 

بناات اللي تقدر اكيد توفر لي منه تخبرني ,, ضرووري يابنات بسرعة ,, 
يعني مب تسالني شو ابا منه 

تجرب اول , هل تقدر توفر منه ولا لا وعقب تسألني شو اباا . , مستعدة ادفع عمولة وايد حلوة

----------


## حلوهـ و كيوت

ابا حد يوفرلي هالاساور

----------


## عود دبي

بنات اريد قباضات للعيد...حركاتهن يديده....

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبااااااااااااااااا أخواااااااااااااتي
بغيت وحده من التاجراااااااااااااات
توفر لي اسكارفات دبل شيفون ساده
مجموعه
وبسعر مناااااااسب
مشكوراااااااااااات مقدمااااااااااا

----------


## sara_91

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااات
في تاجره عندها فساتين من تايلاند اعتقد وينهااااااااااااااااا
ابا الموضوووووووووووووووع

----------


## @أم زايد@

بنات بغيت قمصان نووم تنكرية واذا فيه مال catwomen

----------


## كتكوته21

اذا وحده من تاجرات تقدر توفر لي بجامات قطنيه

----------


## نبضي

مرحبا 
بغيت من التاجرة الـ نّ ـون طابعة صغيرة للموبايل

----------


## Iron Woman

ابغي مانيكان من قماش مب بلاستيك

----------


## سراب الغلا

انا طرشت لبعض التاجرات اني ابا قباضات بس محد رد عليه ....... بنات ابا قباضات بس بسعر حلو اقل من 55 وشكل مرتب ولايق وراقي ....

----------


## صافي_78

بناات بليييييز ضروري ابغي اي وحده من التاجرات تسوي لي سويتات وكب كيك
عندي حفله يوم الثلاثاء يعني بعد باجر
بليييز ابا شي راقي
حد يرد علي بسرعه بليييييز

----------


## FoOo

منو تقدر توفري مانيكان بسعر معقول

----------


## اف ام

هلا بغيت تاجرة تبيع بذل ماركات للأولاد عمر ? سنوات

----------


## فراشة2002

ابي اعرف اذا في وحده من التاجرات عندها فستان عروس مقاس xl

والسموحه منكم

----------


## النقبية80

ابا شنطات حلوه للعيد

----------


## . أم روضه .

منو يبيع يونيفورمات للخدم أو لبس للخدم للعيد أو المناسبات؟؟

اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## دمعهـ

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

خواتي بغيت وحده شاطره تسوي لي بالكورشيه كبوسه و نعال للبيبي 

ارجو المساعده 

و ف انتظاركن ؟

----------


## هجورة 2009

بنـآت ابغي فستان للعرس لبنت خالي وزنها 74 و طولها 148 


الي عندها تراسلني ع الخااص

----------


## مريم ad

.
.


بغيت شلح تكون طويله وقصيره بس ماتكون قطن ^_^

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا قباضاااااااااااااااات روووووعه ورااااقيه !! هب الكباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار جداً !!

ابا شـي كلالالالالالالالاسيك !!

ومايهم السعر ^^

----------


## مها جميرا

ابا حد يسوي اساور..اللي عبارة عن سلاسل ومدخل فيها لون

----------


## مكياج نت

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله زين الحين انا اطلب من التاااااااااااااااااااااااااااجرات مب من العضوات

منو يوفرلي كريم سحر الشرق اللي عند ام عبد الله ولها عمولتهاااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## someone11

مرحبا صبايا
من تقدر تطبع شعار علي اوراق تغليف هدايا و تصمملي تاغ*
وتسوي اكياس بعدة احجام*

----------


## أم شهد2010

أبي تنانير للعيد قياس اكس لارج

----------


## اميرة ^^

بناات

ابا عبي سااده بقصاات يديدة أو فيها شوية شغل 

تفصيل او جاهز

----------


## fifi_girl

*مـرحبـا خـواتـي بغيت فسـتان او بدلـة هندية يتكون من ( قميص تنورة و شيلة السـاري )

إذا ماشئ .. عيل بغيت قطع هندية حلوة !!

عسب افصل عليهن  ..*

----------


## أصغرالبنات

مسا الخير...ومبروك عليكم الشهر مقدمـــا.......

ياليت اللي عندهــا توزيعات لليهــال لحفل نثــور تطرشلي عالخاص...بغيت افكار حلوه وغريبه والاسعار مناسبه..
وبغيت توزيعات للحريـــم تناسب النثور وشهر رمضان...

اتمنــى السرعه فالـــــرد........والسموحه منكن...

----------


## قطوة العـين

> مرااااااااااااااااااااااحب
> منو تقدر توفرلي مثل هالاساور 
> http://cdn3.ioffer.com/img/item/147/...Y5wC1zJOM4.jpg


وينكن ياا تاجرااااات ....

----------


## سكووون الليل

ابغي جلابيه تنفع لصباح العيد قياس ميديم ل لارج
الوانها فاتحه ...
( رجاء ماحد يطرشلي جلابيات بو طبقتين او الوانها غامجه9

----------


## . أم روضه .

منو ييع شنط حلوه وباسعار مناسبة؟؟

راسلوني عالخاص

----------


## اختارها قلبي

منو يبيع يونيفورمات للخدم أو لبس للخدم للعيد أو المناسبات؟؟

اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## silent tear

ابااااا شنط من هالماركه sembonia من تقدر تووفرلي ويااهم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## كلباوية دلوعة

بنات في تاجرة في المنتدى تبيع اصبع التضويق بس للاسف ما اعرف شو اسمها ضروووروي

----------


## سامرية الليل

> السلام عليكم
> 
> منو توفرلي سجادة الصلاة اللي فيها اسفنج ... 
> 
> اباها هدية لأمي وأبوي
> 
> بس ابا سعرها مناسب مب مبالغ فيه.. لانه اذا السعر مناسب باخذ كذا حبة



ما زلت اتريا رد على طلبي

كل اللي ردو علي ما عندهم سجادات فيهن اسفنج

----------


## أم حسنا

هلا خواتي بغيت قطع للعيد حرير اصلي وويل اصلي وتكون نقشاتهن مميزة

----------


## أم حسنا

هلا وبعد بغيت اشتري جواتي للعيد فيها كعب ومن ورا مفتوح يعني مب عليه زم و ولبنتي جواتي بعد مفتوحه من ورا

----------


## أم عبّآدي

شيل للبيت ..

----------


## طيباء

بغيت رقم اموااج اللي ويانا في المنتدى مل مشروع صحتين وعافيه لوسمحتوا

----------


## نبض القلم

منو من التاجرات تسوي العقال الي بدهن عود؟؟

في انتظار الرد؟؟

----------


## Amo0one

أبغي شنط حلووه ..سوداء فوشي .. جييه ألواان مثل أكسسوريز ,, 

بس شررررط بناااات مااباا شي من الصيني .. ولااا ابا مال محلات العاادية النوعية الرديئة 

ابا شنط سعرهاا معقوول تحت الـ 150 درهم 

وملاااحظة : اللي ماارد عليهاا معنااااته ما أبا وحصلت .. وآسفه .. لأنه ماابقدر ارد على شخص شخص

----------


## fifi_girl

هـلا خـواتـي ابغي وحدة تطلبلي من موقع هندي 
ولهـا عمولتها ضروووري  :Smile:

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

ممكن بوت جلد رمادي أو أسود 

مقاس 39

----------


## مكياج نت

منو يوفرلي كريم سحر الشرق اللي عند ام عبد الله ولها عمولتهاااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## فنون آلخيآنه

بغيييت حد من العضوات الي يطلبن من المواقع الاجنبيه 
واللللللله ضروووووووووري

----------


## Dubai Baby

بنات منوالتاجره اللي تبيع منيكان لعرض الملابس؟؟

----------


## ايشوووت

هلا خواتي ......
والله أنا بغيت قطعة قديمة اييبونها من العمرة ويابوها عندنا في البلاد من شهر وأمي خذت زرقه وبغت بيضه وما حصلت فيا ريت اللي تقدر توفرها اتييبها لي وهذي صورتها
http://arb-up.com/8xgsmyig849k/090820101469.jpg.html
هالقطعه زرقه وانا ابا قطعه بيضه ,,

----------


## F.R

[/QUOTE]


من التاجره اللي تسويهم ؟؟

----------


## احتاجك..

> 



من التاجره اللي تسويهم ؟؟[/QUOTE]

حتى انا أبا منهم 3 قياس سمول وميديم ولارج^^

----------


## شموخ..

> 



من التاجره اللي تسويهم ؟؟[/QUOTE]


انا بعد ابى اعرف بس ابى اعرف الاسعار كيييييف ؟..

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا جلابيات دانتيل راقيه . انا اعرف وحده تفصل ف راس الخيمة بس تعبانه وماتقدر تفصلي من شهر قايلتلها
المهم :
تكون ااقطعه ساده والشغل كله دانتيل 
اللي تعرف حد يفصل جي فالمنتدى تقولي دخيلكم ماشي وقت وانا عروس ابا اكشخ وقت الغدى ...

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> 



من التاجره اللي تسويهم ؟؟[/QUOTE]

Me 2 

 :55:

----------


## عيناااوية

ابا شباصات راقيه للعيد كبار وفخمات الي عنده يطرش لي الصور ع الخاص بليز

----------


## . أم روضه .

أبا ساعات رجالية

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

سلبراات flats ونعووول كعب >.<

----------


## عنيدة a

بغيت هالموديل ..

منو من تاجرات اللي تبيع ..

----------


## سوارة

> ابغي جلابيه تنفع لصباح العيد قياس ميديم ل لارج
> الوانها فاتحه ...
> ( رجاء ماحد يطرشلي جلابيات بو طبقتين او الوانها غامجه9


ابغي سمول

----------


## bellegirl

> من التاجره اللي تسويهم ؟؟


 أنا بعد أبغـــــى

----------


## مجروحة K

ابي كريم بانتر لايف للتنحيف بــ 45 درهم+التوصل بــ 30 او 25

بليييييييييز

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم
بغيت مقص حف بشرط يكون خيطه قوي وقطن ... ابغي كميه بس ياليت السعر يكون معقول 
وشكرا

----------


## نبضي

> بغيت هالموديل ..
> 
> منو من تاجرات اللي تبيع ..


وبغيت مثلهن بعد

----------


## ام مـوزة

ابي توزيعات مميزة حق عرس
و اللي عندها كوش

واي شي يتعلق بتجهيزات العرس

يا ريت اللي عندها تعطيني قكره عن ضاعتها واسعارها

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بنات فديتكم منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن البجامات

بليز طرشولي اساميهم وانا بشوف مواضيعهم

وثاااااانكس مقدما ^___^

----------


## روح636

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحالكن بنات؟؟

كل عام وأنتن بخير

فديتكن أبغي طلب من الاخت سراااا على ماأعتقد هاذا أسمها عندها كريم تبيض للوجه مع الصابونه والتوصيل بقيمة 200 درهم 

ممكن تطرشن الرابط على الرسايل الخاص وتسلمن^^

----------


## أصغرالبنات

اللي تسوي كوكيز باشكال حلوه للصغار تطرشلي عالخاص ضروووري.. بشرط يكون مغلف بطريقه حلوه للتوزيعات..

----------


## وين انت ؟

من تروم توفرلي هالساعهـ بسعــــــر اقل عن السعر المعرووض بالسوق ؟



طبعا يديده ومع ملحقاتهآآآ

اللي عندها طلبي تتواصل معاي بالخاص .

----------


## الشموسى

السلام عليكم 
خواتى التاجرات منوه تقدر اتوفرلى قوالب الشيز كيك الصغار ذوات القاعده المتحركه

----------


## شموع الحياه

منووو التاجره اللي تسويهم..........؟؟

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بنات فديتكم منو التاجرات اللي يبيعن البجامات

بليز طرشولي اساميهم وانا بشوف مواضيعهم

وثاااااانكس مقدما ^___^

----------


## مريم ad

.
.


مرحبــآآ ..

منو من التـآجرات تبيع قطع استرج تنفع لجلــآبية بيت ^_^
شرآت هالقطع اوتقريبا قريب منهـآ

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مرحبا
بغيت تاجراااات العبي
منو تقدر توفر لي العبايه الشل
وبسعر حلووو
وتكون قطعتها شيفون
وكنت طالبه
اسكارفات دبل شيفون
مين بقدر يوفرهم لي

----------


## الهدى1

انا بغيت شرايط وسوالف تنحط على اليد لأني مسوية عباة سادة وابا اخذ شي ينحط فوق حذال مكان الساعة في تاجرة كانت تسوي منهن بس ضيعت النك نيم ابغيهم ضرووري خواتي

----------


## طوق البنفسج

*منو تقدر توفر لي I-phone 4G 32giga ويكون متوافق مع الامارات*

----------


## c r y s t a l

. السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

شحالكم ؟

الصراحه أدور زيت للشعر ، لانه شعر صدق مستووي يتساقط بششششششششششكل فظيع ورفيييييييييييييع ،

ومب عايبني ، بس الحمدالله ع النعمه ،

ومحتايه زيت اصلي وزين للشعر منع التساقط وتطويله وبسعر حلو ^^ ،

وامانه على اللي عندها من التاجرات اذا بغت طرشلي رساله ، يكون صدق زين لانيه صدق تعبت ،

ومشكورين خواتي !

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

> منووو التاجره اللي تسويهم..........؟؟


انا بعد ابااااااااااااا

----------


## شمــuaeـوخ

مرحبا بنات ابا مشد البرازيلي منو تقدر توفره لي وبسعر معقول

----------


## bellegirl

أكرر طلبي

----------


## عابرة_سبيل

ادور عن التاجرة الي تبيع

شنطة اكسسوارات فيها رفين
رف للخواتم
ورف للسوع

اتمنى انها تراسلني بسرعة للضرورة

----------


## ايشوووت

هلا خواتي ......
والله أنا بغيت قطعة قديمة اييبونها من العمرة ويابوها عندنا في البلاد من شهر وأمي خذت زرقه وبغت بيضه وما حصلت فيا ريت اللي تقدر توفرها اتييبها لي وهذي صورتها
http://arb-up.com/8xgsmyig849k/090820101469.jpg.html
هالقطعه زرقه وانا ابا قطعه بيضه ,,

----------


## تيوليب

_منو تقدر توفر لي كاب حراري يشتغل بالكهرباء_

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي من التاجره إلي تبيع مناكير إسلاميه

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي قميص بربري بالظبط سايز سموول بليييز

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواااتي اريد شباصات (قباضه) بس اريد مجموعة توصلني البيت وانا اختار منهم 


واريد هاالاسود اللي نحط فيه الاساور (حامل الاساور)

واريد شيل سووود للعيد

----------


## عنونتكم

بنات ابا فستان عرروس فحدود 10000 ويفضل يكون من الدانتيل و اللولو الي عندها اطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## عيناويه كشيخه

خوآتـي..

آنآ مره شـفت حآمـل المكآنـس بـ 25 درهـم عند وحده من التآجـرآت ..!!

يآريت ترآسـلني ع الخآص..

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي قميص بربري بالظبط سايز سموول بليييز

----------


## عنيدة a

> أكرر طلبي

----------


## F.R

> أكرر طلبي



^^

----------


## شموخ..

> منووو التاجره اللي تسويهم..........؟؟




منو إلى تسويهم ؟..........

----------


## ام مبارك 2009

خواتي ابا بناطلين استرتش حق بنتي عمرها 3 سنوات 
وابا ملونات وابيض اهم شي

----------


## احتاجك..

> 



من التاجره اللي تسويهم ؟؟[/QUOTE]

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا خواتي مبارك عليكم الشهر حبيت اسال منو من الاخوات التاجرات تقدر توفر لي المصحف الالكتروني

----------


## full options

اريد عبايا ساده قصااااااااات حلوه و مرتبه للدواااام

اللي تراسلني على الخاص بليز اطرشلي صور ..............

----------


## الحزن

مطلوب فساتين اعراس ماركات كشخه مقااااااااااس سموووول جديده مو مشكله وابي حزام دي اند جي العريض تكفون عندي عرس وماسويت فستان ابي شي راقي وفخم فزعتكم

----------


## سآآآآآرة

ابا افصل الجلابيات اللي تكون قطعتها ساده وفيها دانتيل عالئيد والصدر 
وشي حريم يسوون جي للعيد ؟؟

بلييييز ردو علي ضروري ماشي وقت

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا خلابيات خفيفة للبيت ... ويفضل مع شيل البيت .... بس بسعر 25 و35 قياس ( L ) مع انه تطلع وسيعه بس مهم طول ..... وراعونا في الاسعار عشان نشتري براحتنا ...

----------


## العطر

خواتي لو سمحتوا

منو من التاجرات تبيع الشبه الكريمية مش البودرة 

تيي شبه في خلطة ومثل الكريم

لو سمحتوا التاجرة اللي تبيعها تراسلني

----------


## بوح الشعراء

مراحب أريد أتعامل مع تاجرة توفر لي شيل ملونة بسعر بسيط أريد أخذ كميات ؟

----------


## بنت الاقصى

خواتي الغاليات 

مين تقدر توفرلي ... (والاسعار تكون مناسبه) 

شنطه صغيره لحفظ جوازات السفر وتكون حجمها مناسب احط فيها ظروف (مثل ظروف الرسايل ) 

.................................................. .................................................. ........................................

ملابس للاولاد مرتبه للعيد لعمر سنه 

.................................................. .................................................. .........................................

بانتظار ردكم حبيايبي

----------


## ام زايد بوظبي

*خواتي ادور زيت لشعر مضمون

شعري صار وايد تعبان واباااه يطووووووووووووووول مليت
وابا يصير غلييييييييييييييييييييييييييظ

يعني ابا شي يطول ويغلظ ويقوي
وماريده غالي بليززز
سوولي دسكاونت*

----------


## (توته)

خواتي بغيت كفرات للبلاكبيري بولد 9700 اتمنى اللي تقدر توفرلي باشكال حلوة والوان هادية تراسلني .. ويكون السعر مناسب ..

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ومبروك عليكم الشهر 

بغيت كريم طبيب الشعر ( سيلفر مون ) 

اللى عندها تراسلنى بالصورة عشان اتاكد انه هو والسعر أكيد ^__^

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات منو يعرف اسم التاجره اللي تبيع كفلرات بلاك بيري على شكل قرون هي شي احمد اللي تعرفها تطرشلي اللينك على الخاص 

شكرااا

----------


## عواشهـ

*ابا من ها....


ابا فستان عروس طر و رخيص و بنفس الوقت من رااك انا بيي اشوفه بعيوني...*

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنآت ماتعرفون حد يبيع كل هالقطع ,, وباللون الوردي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى لبس حلو كيوت لولدي بيكون بالعيد 4 شهور

بليز بنات شي غريب كل

الاغراظ للبنات حلوين الا الاولاد هيهيهي

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى لبس فكتووووري بليز حلو وايى اكسسوارته حرااام ابى

----------


## قيثارة

ادور على موضوع الاخت اللي تعلم الخدامات الطبخ وهي من راس الخيمة

----------


## النقبية80

ابا شنط وعبايات للعيد بلييييييييييييز  :Frown:

----------


## وين انت ؟

ابي وحده توفر ملابسس ماركات ولاديه مع كل ملحقاتها لعمر من سنه ونص لـ سنتين 

بسسسعر معقوووول ويديد يعني مستعمل لا ^_^

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

من التاجره إلي ممكن اتوفر لي لقنز وبرمودا استرتش لوزن 80

----------


## دلوعة 2005

ممكن تساعدوني ابي اعرف منو التاجره الي تبييع حواجز الابواب للتخلص من الحشرات قبل فتره قريت الموضوع والحين مب عارفه وين ار عني

----------


## @الحلا كله@

منو التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي
مكينه المساج للوجه

----------


## @الحلا كله@

> مرحبا
> بغيت تاجراااات العبي
> منو تقدر توفر لي العبايه الشل
> وبسعر حلووو
> وتكون قطعتها شيفون
> وكنت طالبه
> اسكارفات دبل شيفون
> مين بقدر يوفرهم لي

----------


## . أم روضه .

منو عندها شنط حلوه للعيد اطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## أم أسو

السلام عليكم

*من التاجره إلي ممكن اتوفر لي عبي بسعار مناسبة*

----------


## _ام مها_

ابى التاجره اللي عندها شيل الصلاه مال الصغار الي مكتوب عليه فله

----------


## al_danah_2009

مرحبااااا
لو ما عليكن أمر الغاليات بغيت العضوة إلي تسوي عقال بدهن العود
ضرووووري...على الخاص

----------


## طيرالأحزان

بنات شخباركن مبارك عليكن الشهر

بنات من تعرف مندوبه او تاجره تبيع مكياج ماركة كرولاين


بسعر حلو ماريد حد يدبلي السعر


الي تعرف تخبرني وتساعدني فديتكن


انا من العين

----------


## عنيدة a

ابا حق العيد بسرعه منوه عنده

----------


## روح أبوي

ابا حد يفصلي جلابية راقية للعيد حرير او شيفون 

اللي تقدر تراسلني على الخاص بليز

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

هالشنطه

----------


## amirah_love

مرحبا يا الغاليات؟!!


لو ماعليكن امر يا التاجرات ... انا طالبة حنة التنعيم .... وبليز ياليت التاجرة تكون من الامارات عشان يكون الوضع سلم واستلم ما فيني احول مبالغ لاني ما اعرف احول وهالسوالف!!

بليييز ضروووري ^^

----------


## الحلا مبتلنها

خواتي منو تعرف للي تبيع مشد اندونيسي

واغراض مال اندونيسي

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

انا بعااااااااااد بغيييته مثلهـ للعيد

----------


## روح باباتها

مرحبا ..

من فتره شفت موضوع لتاجره تروم تطلب لج من النت اللي تبينه 

بس مب عارفتنها .. اللي تعرفها تخبرني !

----------


## Om Nour

> ابى التاجره اللي عندها شيل الصلاه مال الصغار الي مكتوب عليه فله


وانا بعد اذا ممكن

----------


## e5t el8mar

ممكن حلقان ماركات أصلية فضي أو ذهبي

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم ومبروك عليكم الشهر 

بغيت كريم طبيب الشعر ( سيلفر مون ) 

اللى عندها تراسلنى بالصورة عشان اتاكد انه هو والسعر أكيد ^__^

----------


## الحباره

بنات منو فيكم ايبيع ستاير جاهزه وحلوه

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواتيه ..
بغيت اغراض سبوونج بوب او الكارز ..
شنطه و مقلمه واقلام .. حق ولد ختيــه حميدووه ..
اول مره بيحدر المدرسه لاه عشان جيه لاااازم ندلعه خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام رفاه

قمصان نوم طويله بس مب صينية

----------


## لمسة إبداع

بناات منو تقدر توفر لي الجهاز الرياضي 

AB Rocket


والسموحة منكم

----------


## binttaiba

> اخواتي اريد ارخص فراش مضي ء بالعبارات الرومنسية المضيئة افضل تكون تاجرة اماراتية انا من المغرب واللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص


ولا تاجرة هنا تبيع اللي اريد المرجو مراسلتي على الخاص

----------


## الساهيه

مرحباااا خواتي...

ابغي منظم الاحذية اللي مثل هذا 


و ابغي علاق الشنط(لاكثر من شنطة يكون)

و ابغي خلطه للهالات السودا تحت العيون بس شي مضموووووون بلييييييييييييز خواااتي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

خواتي أبا شيل للعيد

----------


## أم شهد2010

أبي فستان راقي وحلو للعيد وياليت شي يديد وحركته حلوه لبنت عمرها6 سنوات مومهم السعر
الصور والأسعار ع الخاص لوسمحتوا

----------


## شوكو

أبغي منتج تسمين الوجه ظروري من أي تاجره فالمنتدى

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا كتاب (بين الزوجين) الوردي اللي كاتبتنه (ام مريم)
اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه تراسلني ضروري أبا اثنين منه^^

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا ..

----------


## al_danah_2009

> مرحبااااا
> لو ما عليكن أمر الغاليات بغيت العضوة إلي تسوي عقال بدهن العود
> ضرووووري...على الخاص

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

محد يعرف التاجرة الي اتسويهـ اتقووولنا يمكن التاجرة ما مرت هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## سراب الغلا

اممممممممم انا ما حصلت الجلابيات الي بخاطري فقررت شي ثاني .... الي عندها قطع مع شيلة بس يكونون خفاف او قطن سعودي تراسلني .... بس سعر بين 25 و 35


وأبا بجامات نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم ............ بس بسعر معقول يعني بحدود 25

----------


## غزال عمري

ابي عدسات اريان لون الاسود

----------


## Gorgey

اريد التاجرة الي تسوي فوالة و تزين غرفة المستشفى و اعتقد سعرها 5000 درهم 

بليز راسليني 

اعتقد بس حق العين تسوي

----------


## لمسة إبداع

بناات منو تقدر توفر لي الجهاز الرياضي

AB Rocket


والسموحة منكم

----------


## قمـــــاري

مراااحب حبوووبات...

فديييتكن ابا حد يفصلي عباة والتصميم من عندي...

اباها للعيد والتسليم يكون قبل بفترة عسب اذا فيها شي غلط نعدله.....

بس ياليت السعر مايكوون اوفر...


وتسلموووون

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا ..

ابا عدسات توتي .. والسعر ما يتعدى 90 درهم .. ابغيها سنويه..

اللي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص .. اعتقد فيه تاجره ما يحضرني اسمهاااا

يا ريت اطرشلي الالوان المتوفره

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ممكن أحذية رجالية بأسعار معقولة...؟

----------


## shajan

بغيت الاكواب البلاستيكيه حق الحلا 


وبغيت بعد نفس هذا الطلب ^_^


7

7




> مسا\صباح الخير
> 
> بغيت اوراق الكب كيك اللي نفس اللي فالصووره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## baby-.-pink

ابآ جآكيتآت طويلــه ..

----------


## سهاوي

ابا الفيونكيه : وهي عباره عن اكسسوار لليد ..

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

نظااارااااااات ماركه وباسعار معقوله



نــــــســـــائيــــه

----------


## قلب معطاء

*من تبيع*

*بضاعه بالجملـــــة ؟؟*


 :Sob7an:

----------


## أحلى ملك

> السلام عليكم ومبروك عليكم الشهر 
> 
> بغيت كريم طبيب الشعر ( سيلفر مون ) 
> 
> اللى عندها تراسلنى بالصورة عشان اتاكد انه هو والسعر أكيد ^__^


أكرر طلبى ...

----------


## أم حمدان 7

> 





> محد يعرف التاجرة الي اتسويهـ اتقووولنا يمكن التاجرة ما مرت هوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## kash5ah_girl

بغيت شنطة لابتوب الي يكون وياها سير طويل 

و بسعر حلو ^^ .. مب شرط ماركة اهم شي هالستايل

شرات الشنطة الي ورى

----------


## بنت العقيد

> ابا ..


مي تووو ابا هذا بعد 

وابا حد يسوي توزيعات للملجه .. بأسعار معقوله ^^

----------


## أحلام الماسة

ممكن كواية البخار المحموله ؟؟!!

----------


## emirian777

بغيت مخور عربي قطن أو حرير طبيعي بفصوص وكريستال وشغل بارز..وسعر حلو مب دبل..

----------


## سنـو وايت

أبي عباااااااااااه سااااااااادة وتكوون مفتووحة وفيهاا قصة حلووة  :Smile:

----------


## shy6o0nah

خوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي 


اريد ملابس للخدامات بسعر معقوول

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا القطع مال ازاله الشعر 

في تاجر تبيعها بس ماعرف منو 

هي شكلها نفس هاي

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*ابييييييييييييييه للعيد ماشي تاجرة اتسويلنا نفسهـ مو شرط نفس التاجرة*  
*بس وحده اتظبط لي اياااااااااااااااااااااااه*  
*اي تاااااااااااااااااااجرة اتخيط باذن الله بتربح*

*مليووووووووووون وحده تباااا يالله عاااد*

----------


## $مزون$

خواتي أبغي حد يوفرلي 

^
^
تاتو شانيل 


 

بس بسعر معقول

----------


## درب الوله

هلا خواتي ^___^

فديتكم بغيت اي وحده تطبع ع الاكواب ..ابي شغل مرتب وبطلب كميه لانه هدايا ^__^

----------


## Amo0one

> بغيت شنطة لابتوب الي يكون وياها سير طويل 
> 
> و بسعر حلو ^^ .. مب شرط ماركة اهم شي هالستايل
> 
> شرات الشنطة الي ورى


أنااا بعد ابااااااااااا .. شرط سيرها طوويييل وسعرهااا حلووووو

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

حبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب

الاندوووووونيسيه لتكبير الصدر والارداف

----------


## انت غـلاي

> خواتي أبغي حد يوفرلي 
> 
> ^
> ^
> تاتو شانيل 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> بس بسعر معقول


بغيت نفسه حبيبااااتي  :Smile:

----------


## انت غـلاي

بغيت لانجري يكون حلوو وااايد وبغيته قبل العيد

----------

